# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  جمع ما يقابلني من فوائد  في طلب العلم  وآدابه ومنهجيته .وإجابات العلماء حول هذا الأمر .

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد :
هذه فوائد في الطلب وآدابه ومنهجياته وأسئلة وجهت للعلماء حول هذا الأمر .
أقيدها للفائدة الخاصة و العامة .
اللهم تقبل .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

1- روى الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع: أنّ أحد طلبة  الحديث رام طلبه ورغب فيه وحضر عند الأشياخ وجلس مجالسهم ثم لما مرّ عليه الزمن رأى  أنّه لم يستفد شيئا ولم يحصل كبير علم فقال: إنّني لا يناسبني هذا العلم وترك العلم  لظنّه أنّ عنده في فهمه ركودة أو أنّه لا يصلح لطلب العلم؛ قال: فلما كان ذات يوم  -أي بعد أن ترك بمدة- مرّ على صخرة يقطر عليها ماءٌ قطرة تلو قطرة وقد أثر ذلك  الماء في تلك الصخرة فحفر فيها حفرة فتوقف متأملا ومعتبرا ومتدبرا فقال: هذا الماء  على لطافته أثّر في هذه الصخرة على قساوتها فليس عقلي وقلبي بأقسى من الصخر وليس  العلم بألطف منه من الماء، فعزم على الرجوع إلى طلب العلم فرجع ونبغ وصار ممن يشار  إليهم فيه 
هذا يفيدك أنّه يحتاج طالب العلم إلى العزيمة وأن لا يملّ،
صالح آل الشيخ  -  المنهجية في طلب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

2-يحتاج طالب العلم إلى العزيمة وأن لا يملّ، لا يقول أنا درست فما استفدت ليرجع إلى  السبب، ليس السبب في طبعه في أكثر الشباب أو أكثر المقبلين على طلب العلم ليس السبب  هو أنّهم لا يفهمون كثير منهم يفهم ولكن السبب في عدم تحصيله العلم أنّه لم يسلك  طريقه ولم يأخذه على المنهاج الذي به تخرج من سبقنا من أهل العلم، هذا الطريق سهل  ميسور وهو أسهل من الطريقة التي يسلكها الأكثرون اليوم.

صالح آل الشيخ  - المنهجية في طلب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

3-يحتاج طالب العلم إلى أن يكون عنده أخلاق ضرورية وصفات ملازمة له في مسيره لطلب  العلم:
أولها: وأعظمها أن يكون مخلصا لربّه جلّ وعلا في طلبه للعلم لأنّ طلب  العلم عبادة والملائكة كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح تضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضا بما  يصنع؛ فهذه العبادة لابد لقبولها ولتوفيق الله جلّ وعلا لصاحبها أن يكون مخلصا فيها  لله جلّ وعلا، يعني لا يطلب العلم لنيل مرتبة دنيوية، لا يطلب العلم الشرعي علم  الكتاب والسنة لنيل جاه أو سمعة أو ليصبح معلما أو ليصبح محاضرا أو ليشار إليه  بالبنان أو ليكون ملقيا لدروس ونحو ذلك، بل يكون قصده التعبد لله بهذا وأن يتخلص من  الجهالة فيعبد الله جلّ وعلا على بصيرة.

صالح آل الشيخ - المنهجية في طلب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

4-سئل الإمام أحمد قيل له: كيف الإخلاص في العلم؟ قال: الإخلاص فيه أن ينوي رفع  الجهالة عن نفسه لأنّه لا يستوي عالم وجهول قال جلّ وعلا: {أمن هو قانت لله ساجدا  وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربّه قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون}  وقال جلّ وعلا في آية المجادلة: {يرفع الله الذين آمنوا والذين أوتوا العلم  درجات}.

صالح آل الشيخ - المنهجية في طلب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

5-ثانيها: أن يكون رفيقا مترفقا في طلب العلم لأنّ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أخبرنا  بخبر عام فقال: ((إنّ الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كلّه)) وهذا ظهور في العموم وقال  عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إنّ الرفق ما كان في شيء إلا زانه)) ويدخل في ذلك العلم  وطلب العلم.
صالح آل الشيخ - المنهجية في طلب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

6-الترفق؟ يكون بأن لا تروم العلم جملة كما قال ذلك ابن شهاب الزهري الإمام التابعي  المعروف قال: ((من رام العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة وإنّما العلم يطلب على مرّ الأيام  واللّيالي)) وقد أفصح عن هذ ا المعنى الشاعر حيث قال:
اليوم علم وغدا مثلـــه 
من  نخب العلـــم التـي تلتقــط
 يحصل الـمرء بها حكمة
 وإنّــما السيــل اجتماع النقـط
صالح آل الشيخ - المنهجية في طلب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

7- أيضا لا يهتم طالب العلم، وهذا من فروع الترفق لا يهتم بالتفصيلات فإنه إذا كان في  طلبه للعلم اهتم بدقيق المسائل واهتم بالتفصيلات فإنه ينسى ولن يحصل علما لأنّه لم  يؤصل ولم يبن القاعدة التي معها تفهم تلك التفصيلات بعضنا يذهب إلى دروس مفصلة جدا  يمكث أصحابها سنين عددا طويلة ما انتهوا منه أو في الباب الواحد يجلسون أشهر ونحو  ذلك ويظنّ أنّ هذا يحصل معه علما لا هذه الطريقة ليست بطريقة منهجية لأنّه لم يترفق  صاحبها فيها ولقد قال جلّ وعلا: {ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما  كنتم تدرسون}
كونوا ربانيين فسرّها أبو عبد الله البخاري رحمه الله رحمة واسعة  في صحيحه قال: الرباني هو الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره، هذا الرباني في  العلم والتدريس هو الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

8- : أن يكون مواصلا في طلب العلم يجعل للعلم أعزّ أوقاته وأحلاها، لا يجعل للعلم  الأوقات الميتة، الأوقات التي كلّ فيها ذهنه وضعف فيها فهمه يجعلها للعلم يجعلها  للدرس هذا قد خالف وما نصح نفسه.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

9- طالب العلم ما عنده وقت يسمى وقت قراءة لأنّ وقته كله في طلب العلم يصبح يمسي ذهنه  مشغول بمسائل العلم في فترة شبابه الفترة الرّئيسة في عمره التي بها يُحَصِّل يكون  شغفا فيها هنا تتوزع الأوقات، الأوقات الجليلة التي يقوى فيها ذهنه يختار لها  العلوم التي تحتاج إلى كدّ ذهن مثل الفقه والأصول ونحو ذلك، الأوقات المتوسطة يختار  لها العلوم التي لا تحتاج إلى كدّ ذهن مثل التفسير الحديث المصطلح ونحو ذلك،  الأوقات التي يضعف فيها فهمه يختار لها قراءة كتب الآداب كتب الرجال تراجم الرجال  التاريخ ونحو ذلك الثقافة العامة، إذن هو منشغل دائما، أينما كان، منشغل بطلب العلم  لا يسليه عن طلب العلم نزهة ولا صحبة ولهذا نرى أنه من أكبر ما يعاب على بعض من  يظنّ أنّه طالب علم أنّه يمضي الساعات الطوال في مجالس في قيل وقال وأحاديث لا تمت  إلى العلم بصلة هذا لا يكون طالب علم وإنما يكون شيئا آخر بحسب ما أشغل به نفسه،  أما طالب العلم فمشغول سلواه وهواه ورغبته في طلب العلم، 

المصدر السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

10- ((اعط العلم كلّك يعطيك بعضه))

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

11-والإمام أحمد لما كان في مرضه الأخير كان ربما أنْ أصابه بعض الوجع فأن أنين فأتى  بعض تلامذته فروى له بالإسناد أنّ محمد بن سيرين - نقل -قول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كان  يكره الأنين قال: فما سمع أحمد آنّا حتى مات.
السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

12-  قصة سليمان مع الهدهد فإنّ الهدد مع وضاعته قدرا وذاتا ومع رفعة سليمان قدرا وذاتا  ومنزلة عند الله وعند الخلق قال له الهدهد {أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبأ بنبأ  يقين} فعلمها الهدهد وجهلها سليمان عليه السلام فهذا استفاد منه أهل العلم ألا  تتكبر على من أتاك بفائدة صغر أم كبر يأتيك بفائدة يستشكل استشكالا أرعه سمعك لأنه  يفتح لك باب بذاته.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

13- العلوم الأصلية لطالب العلم: التفسير والتوحيد والحديث والفقه.
والعلوم المساعدة  هي: أصول التفسير أو ما يسمونه بعلوم القرآن، أصول الحديث أو ما يسمى بمصطلح  الحديث، أصول الفقه والنحو وعلوم اللغة.
ثم هناك تقسيم آخر العلم منه أصول ومنه  ملح، الأصول مثل هذه العلوم سابقة الذكر كلها الأصلية والمساعدة والملح كالأخبار  والتراجم والغرائب والقصص والتاريخ ونحو ذلك.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

14- كيفية دراسة علم التفسير
أولا: علم التفسير:
علم التفسير تتدرج فيه بأن تبدأ بتفسير مختصر جدا، تتطلع فيه  على معاني كلام الله جلّ وعلا خاصة إذا كنت حافظا للقرآن فإنه يكون من أنفع الأشياء  لك أن تمر على تفسير مختصر كان العلماء يعتنون بتفسير الجلالين في الأعصر المتأخرة  وهو نافع مفيد لكن تحترز في قراءته على ما فيه من التأويلات وقد صنفه الجلالان جلال  الدين المحلي وجلال الدين السّيوطي، تمر فيه من أوله المفصل حيث إنّك تسمعه كثيرا  في الصلاة تفهم المعاني باختصار وهو كله مجلدان صغار فإذا مررت على خمسين صفحة أخذت  المفصل كاملا فهمت المعاني التي تسمعها في الصلاة فيكون معك علم واضح.
كيف تعرف  أنك فهمت التفسير حتى تنتقل إلى غيره؟
هنا الجواب: أن تستطيع أن تفسر السّورة  على نفسك مثلا تقرأ سورة والشمس وضحاها فقرأت تفسيرها في الجلالين وفهمته كيف تعلم  أنك فهمته؟ تغلق التفسير وتبدأ تفسر على نفسك فإذا استطعت أن تفسر بصواب وبدون تلكؤ  بوضوح في فهم الآيات عند نفسك فإنك تكون قد درجت فهمت تفسيرها ويمكن أن تنتقل بعدها  إلى غيرها وهذه طريقة يأتي تفصيلها في غير التفسير هذا أولا تبدأ بتفسير الجلالين،  بعد ذلك تنتقل إلى ما هو أعلى منه مثل تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي أو مثل تفسير البغوي أو  ابن كثير أو مختصراته إذا كان هناك مختصرات سالمة من المعارضات فترجع إليها تمر  عليها مرورا تعرف معه المعاني تكون المعلومات التي فيها التي هي أطول من الجلالين  قد أتت ذهنك بعد فهمك لما أورده الجلالان، فإذا أتت المعلومات الأكثر تكون  المعلومات الأقل واضحة لأنّك استطعت أن تفسر والشمس وضحاها من ذهنك، إذا قرأت ابن  كثير إذا قرأت البغوي ونحو ذلك من الكتب التي هي أكبر قليلا ستحس من نفسك أنك أدركت  أكثر وهكذا مع مرور الزمن تحس أنك قد نميت فهمك لكلام الله جلّ وعلا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

15- العقيدة
تأخذ مختصرا مثل لمعة الاعتقاد إن حفظتها فحسن وهو المراد وإن لم يتيسر فكررها حتى  تفهم مباحثها.
من الأغلاط التي تواجه طلاب العلم أنهم يأخذون كتابا ما استعرضوا  مسائله ولا مباحثه يعني يحضر يعرف الموضع الذي يحضر فيه عند المعلم هذا غلط بل  الواجب أن تعرف المباحث التي تكلم عنها الكتاب.
لمعة الاعتقاد تمر عليها من أوله  إلى آخره، تعرف ترتيبه والمسائل التي تعرض لها ونحو ذلك ثم بعد ذلك تقرأه على معلم  أو شيخ.
كتاب في أوائل الكتب لمعة الاعتقاد مسائله واضحة مختصرة إذا شرحه لك قرر  عليه تقريرات كتبتها بعد ذلك أضبطه فإذا ضبطت هذا الشرح وعرفت من نفسك وأنست أنك  أحكمته أو أحكمت أكثره تنتقل بعده إلى الواسطية، تأخذ أيضا الواسطية على معلم

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

16-كيف تعلم من نفسك أنّك فهمت الباب؟
بعض الناس يقرأ فإذا أتى يعبر عما قرأ إما أن  يعبر بعبارة غير شرعية غير علمية وإما يعبر خطأ يكون فاهما أصلا خطأ من جراء قراءته  لمَ لأنّه لم يختبر نفسه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

17- ومذاكرة العلم، له ثلاثة أسماء معارضة مذاكرة مدارسة، يستعمل أهل الحديث له لفظ  المذاكرة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

18- ومن الحسن في طلب العلم أن تتخذ لك صاحبا واحد لا تكثر فهذا الصاحب تراجع أنت وإياه  العلم تشرح له ويشرح لك تبين له خطأ فهمه ويبين خطأ فهمك وتتساعدان في هذا.
السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

19-وإذا فهمت الواسطية تماما تستطيع أن تأتي لكتب شيخ الإسلام تمر عليها تفهمها بإذن  الله تعالى لكن من العجب أن يأتي بعض منّا ويفتح الفتاوى ويقرأ منها وهو ما أحكم  أصول علم الاعتقاد يجيء به نوم تعبان كليل ما عنده إلا عشرة دقائق أو ربع ساعة قال:  خلّنا نقرأ في الفتاوى يفتح ويقرأ ثم بعد ذلك يجادل في بعض المسائل وهو ما فهمها  أصلا وهذا كثير وواجهناه كثير، يأتي يقول قال شيخ الإسلام كذا وإذا راجعت وجدت أنّ  شيخ الإسلام ما قاله، لأجل أنه أعطاه وقتا مقتطعا ليس بجيد، الثاني لأجل أنّه ما  عنده أصول تلك المسألة يعني أصول تلك المسألة ليست ثابتة عنده فيكون فهمه لكلام  العلماء ليس بقوي، الأعظم من ذلك أن لا يكون أحكم الواسطية أو الحموية أو لمعة  الاعتقاد فنذهب إلى كتب السلف كالسنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد والإيمان لا بن منده  أو كالتوحيد لا بن خزيمة أو كالتوحيد لا بن منده ومثل ذلك من الكتب الكبار التي ليس  المسائل فيها مؤصلة كما أصلت في كتب المتأخرين لكن إذا أصلت المسائل ثم ذهبت إلى  تلك الكتب فسوف يكون استدلالك بكلام السلف على أتم وجه فستفهمه على أتم فهم إن شاء  الله تعالى لأنّ الكلمة من كلام السلف سوف تكون في بالك منوطة بالمسألة التي كانت  عندك أصولها في تمام الوضوح .
السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

20- الثالث: الحديث.
أول ما يبدأ طالب العلم بحفظ الأربعين النووية

تحفظها وتمرُّها دائما لابد  تحفظها مثل الفاتحة كل أسبوع تختمها، كل ختمة تكون واضحة عندك بعد ذلك تقرأ شرحا  لها وحبذا لو يكون على شيخ أيضا وإن لم يكن فتقرأ شرحا وتضبطه وتسأل فيما أشكل عليك  أحد العلماء.
بعد حفظ الأربعين تبدأ في كلّ حديث تقرأ شرح النووي عليه، شرح  النووي مختصر أكبر من النووي شرح ابن دقيق العيد، ثم يليه شروح كثيرة ولكن أكبرها  شرح ابن رجب الحنبلي الحافظ المعروف، تقرأ شرح النووي فإذا قرأته على حديث إنما  الأعمال بالنيات تغلق الكتاب وتبدأ تشرح الحديث وهذا ينفعك كثيرا إذا أردت أن تعظ  في مسجد، لك أن تبتدأ من أيّ حديث من الأربعين النووية ثم تضبط الشرح كاف ونافع  للغاية، احتيج إليك لخطبة جمعة تأتي مسجد فيه عدد من طلبة العلم كل واحد يقول  للثاني: لا ما أخطب أنا يخطب الثاني، طالب العلم لابد عدته معه في كل مكان أقل  العدة آيات مع إحكام تفسيرها سورة العصر وتفسيرها سورة الإخلاص وتفسيرها وغيره أو  الأربعين النووية مع إحكام شرحها فلابدّ من قاعدة لك تنطلق منها وستكون بإذن الله  رآيا ومشاهدا لعظم النفع بحفظ الأربعين النووية مع إحكام شرحها لأنها ضمت من السائل  الشيء الكثير بعد ذلك تنتقل من الأربعين النووية إلى عمدة الأحكام في الحديث بعد  ذلك إلى بلوغ المرام إذا الواحد حس من نفسه نشاط يقول أنا أبدأ بالبلوغ حفظا لا بأس  وإن لم يكن فعمدة الأحكام وبعد البلوغ خلاص بركة ونعمة، لا مانع أن تقرأ في كتب  السنة صحيح البخاري صحيح مسلم وفي غيرها لكن لا تقرأ فيها وأنت ما ضبطت تلك الأصول  لأنّه تأتيك أحاديث ما تعرف معناها أحاديث ربما يكون المعنى فيه شيء من التعارض،  المسائل الفقهية المستنبطة منها ربما تعز عليك ونحو ذلك.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

21-رابعا: الفقه تبتدئ بعمدة الفقه لا بن قدامة رحمه الله ومن لم يكن في هذه البلاد  يبتدئ بأي متن من المتون الفقهية من أي مذهب لكن مذهب الحنابلة هو أقل المذاهب  مخالفة أو أقل المذاهب مسائل مرجوحة فإنّ المسائل المرجوحة مثلا في زاد المستقنع  قليلة وأكثره راجح المقصود تأخذ متن مثل عمدة الفقه تأخذه وتضبط مسائل كل باب مثلا  تمر على باب المياه فتمر عليه مرة سريعة فتعرف تقسيمه في الباب، وش بدأ؟ وش انتهى؟  ما مسائله؟ ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ على معلم هذا لابد منه إذا لم يتيسر تقرأه على نفسك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

22- كيف يقرأ الفقه؟ هذا سؤال مهم كثيرون يقرؤون الفقه ولا يعرفون كيف يقرأون، الفقه  ليس كالتوحيد فالتوحيد تصور مسائله سهل مسائل الصفات فيها إثبات فيها تأويل تأولوا  العلو إلى كذا إلى علو القدر علو القهر تأولوا الاستواء إلى كذا تصورها واضح لكن  الفقه تصوره ليس بالواضح فهم صور المسائل لئلا تشتبه بمسائل أخر سيحتاج منك درس  الفقه إلى أناة، أولا تتعامل مع هذا المختصر بالسؤال والجواب كيف؟ تقول مثلا المياه  ثلاثة أقسام تأتي تخاطب الشرح كم أقسام المياه تقول: أقسام المياه ثلاثة الأول: هو  الطهور، ما تعريفه؟ يأتي تلاحظ أنك في هذه الأسئلة إذا مرنت يكون الجواب بعد سؤاله  ما تعريفه هو الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته أو كما يقول غيره هو الطاهر في نفسه  المطهر لغيره، إذًا سألت وهو أجاب تعاملت مع كتاب الفقه كأنه معلم تسأل أنت وهو  يجيب إذا أتى احتراز أو شرط تسأل بالأسئلة المناسبة تقول مثلا إذا قال الماء الباقي  على أصل خلقته تسأل تقول مطلقا وهو يجيبك يذكر لك الحالات هل خالطه ممازج أم غير  ممازج ...

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

23- لا تهتم في درس الفقه بالراجح بالدليل لا لأنه ما يراد منك أن تكون مفتيا أنت الآن  متعلم يراد من درسك الفقه أن تتصور المسائل الفقهية وتفهم تعبير أهل العلم في الفقه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

24-ولا يراد من طالب العلم أن يتصور في المسألة كل ما قيل عنها إنّما تتصور المسألة  وحكمها بناء على هذا المذهب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

25-  أما الطريقة الموجودة اليوم يأتي طالب العلم عنده في مسألة تفصيل ساعة تسأله في  مسائل أخرى في الفقه ما عنده علم بها هذا خلل في طلب العلم شمولية ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ  تنمي حتى يكبر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

26- ولا علم بدون النحو يقول الشاعر ابن الوردي:
جمّل المنطق بالنحو فمن
يحرم  الإعراب بالنطق اختبل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

27-طالب العلم تجد كلامه مكسر هذا لا يصلح كيف أئتمنه على فهم معاني الكتاب والسنة وهو  لا يفهم النحو ما يؤتمن في الواقع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

28-نختم الدرس بالوصية بالجد في طلب العلم وأن تحرصوا على المنهجية والأمة اليوم بحاجة  إلى علماء بحاجة إلى طلاب علم،لأنه أين الموجهون؟ يوجهون الناس بالآراء بالأفكار  بالثقافات بالمفاهيم لا إنما يوجه بالعلم علم راسخ يستحضر دليله يفهم أصول المسألة  وكلام أهل العلم عليها حتى يسير الناس على بينة ونحن بحاجة إلى طلاب علم اليوم  والطلاب الراغبون في العلم كثيرون لكن طلاب العلم قليلون من هم طلاب العلم؟ هم  الذين يسيرون على وفق الطريقة الصحيحة التي سار عليها من كان قبلنا من أهل العلم  وهي هذه الطريقة التي ذكرت لك فإن أنت طبقتها فستكون منتفعا بإذن الله أكبر  الانتفاع تحس في نفسك في سنة أنك تغيرت تغير واضح وأحسست أنك طالب العلم علم بدأت  تفهم وإن أهملت وحضرت ورحت وجئت وما أصلت فإنك ستحرم بقدر ما أخللت بذاك . أسأل الله أن ينور قلبي وقلوبكم بالهدى والاستقامة.
انتهت  محاضرة المنهجية في طلب العلم 
الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ بارك الله في عمره وعلمه وختم لنا وله  بخير آمين 
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

29- حفظ القرآن قبل طلب العلوم



أَنْبَأَنِي  المُسَلَّمُ بنُ عَلاَّنَ، أَخْبَرَنَا الكِنْدِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّيْبَانِيُّ ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ الخَطِيْبُ، أَخْبَرْنَا ابْنُ  رِزْقٍ، وَأَبُو الفَرَجِ أَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بنُ  الحَسَنِ، قَالُوا:
أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بنُ كَامِلٍ القَاضِي، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو العَيْنَاءِ، قَالَ:
أَتَيْتُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بنَ دَاوُدَ، فَقَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِكَ؟
قُلْتُ: الحَدِيْثُ.
قَالَ: اذْهَبْ، فَتَحفظ القُرْآنَ.
قُلْتُ: قَدْ حَفِظْتُ القُرْآنَ.
قَالَ: اقْرَأَ: {وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِم نَبَأَ نُوْحٍ...} [يُوْنُسُ: 71].
فَقَرَأْتُ العشْرَ حَتَّى أَنْفَذْتُهُ، فَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبِ الآنَ، فَتَعَلَّمِ الفَرَائِضَ.
قُلْتُ: قَدْ تَعَلَّمتُ الصُّلْبَ وَالجدَّ وَالكبرَ .
قَالَ: فَأَيُّمَا أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْكَ: ابْنُ أَخِيْكَ، أَوْ عَمُّكَ؟
قُلْتُ: ابْنُ أَخِي.
قَالَ: وَلِمَ؟
قُلْتُ: لأَنَّ أَخِي مِنْ أَبِي، وَعَمِّي مِنْ جَدِّي.
قَالَ: اذْهَبِ الآنَ، فَتَعَلَّمِ العَرَبِيَّةَ.
قَالَ: قَدْ عَلِمْتُهَا قَبْلَ هَذَيْنِ.
قَالَ: فَلِمَ قَالَ عُمَرُ -يَعْنِي حِيْنَ طُعِنَ-: يَا لَلَّهِ، يَا لِلْمُسْلِمِيْن َ، لِمَ فَتَحَ تِلْكَ، وَكَسَرَ هَذِهِ؟
قُلْتُ: فَتَحَ تِلْكَ اللاَّمَ عَلَى الدُّعَاءِ، وَكَسَرَ هَذِهِ عَلَى الاسْتِغَاثَةِ وَالاسْتِنْصَار ِ.
فَقَالَ: لَوْ حدَّثْتُ أَحَداً، لَحَدَّثْتُكَ 
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة الخُرَيْبِيُّ عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ دَاوُدَ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ رَبِيْعٍ

*نصائح و وصايا العلماء لطلبة العلم*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

30-(إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ) [فاطر:28]، يعني إن أحق  الناس خشيةً لله جلّ وعلا الذين يعلمون الرب جلّ وعلا بذاته وأسمائه وصفاته وما جاء  في شريعة أنبيائه عليهم الصلاة والسلام.
من ثمرات العلم .
صالح آل الشيخ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

31-  قال الشافعي رحمه الله: ((لما أردت طلب العلم نظرت فإذا العلم علمان: علم لصلاح  الأبدان وعلم لصلاح الأديان، فنظرت فإذا العلم الذي لصلاح الأبدان لا يعدو الدنيا،  وإذا العلم الذي هو لصلاح الأديان، للدنيا والآخرة فأقبلت على الفقه وتركت الطب))،  وكان هو ممن نال طرفاً من علوم مختلفة من الطب والأدب والفراسة إلخ .
السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

32- العلم النافع  هو ما ذكره بن القيم رحمه الله .

و الجهـل داء قاتـل وشفاؤه ************ أمران في التركيب متفقـان
 نص من القـرآن أو من سنـة ***********  وطبيب ذاك العالـم الرباني
 والعلـم أقسـام ثلاث مـا لها  ************ من رابع و الحق ذو تبيـان 
علم بأوصـاف الاله و نعتـه  *********** و كذلك الأسمـاء للديان 
والأمر والنهي الذي هو دينـه   ********* وجزاؤه يوم المعـاد الثـاني
 و الكل في القرآن و السنن التي  *****   جاءت عن المبعوث  بالفرقان
 والله مـا قـال امرؤ متحذلق      *********   بسواهمـا إلا من الهذيـان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

33- ((طلبنا العلم وليس لنا نية، فجاءت النية بعد))، لماذا؟ طلب العلم بدون نية، طلب  العلم تبعاً لزملائه تبع أصدقائه أو طاعةً لوالديه أو لأي سبب من الأسباب، ما كان  له نية صالحة في...، أو ما كان له نية في العلم بالله جلّ وعلا وتعظيم خشيته  والإنابة إليه، ثمّ لما أخذ طرفاً من العلوم قاده ذلك إلى خشية الله جلّ وعلا، لهذا  أعظم ما يُثمر العلم في العبد أن يكون ذا خشية من الله جلّ وعلا وأن يكون مجلاً له  سبحانه خائفا.
من ثمرات العلم .
صالح آل الشيخ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

34-فالإخلاص في طلب العلم ما هو؟ قال العلماء أن ينوي رفع الجهل عن نفسه وعن غيره، 
ينوي أن يتعلم ليرفع الجهل عن نفسه فيعمل بنية عمل موافق الشريعة وأن يعلم ليعلّم  غيره ويبلّغ شريعة الله جلّ وعلا،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

35-الصالح، من قام بحقوق الله وحقوق العباد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

36- العلم سبيل النجاة من الشرك .

وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ? [إبراهيم:35]، قال إبراهيم  التيمي : لما تلى الآية قال: (ومن يأمن البلاء بعد  إبراهيم)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

37-لهذا تجد طالب العلم الحق يخشى من حقوق العباد، لما؟ لأنه يعلم أن حق الله جلّ وعلا  مبني على المسامحة وحقوق العباد مبنية على المشاحّة،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

38- كان السلف يظنون بطالب العلم خيرا إذا كان يصاحب الأشياخ، ويظنون به شراً إذا كان  يصاحب الأحداث،
 كما جاء في - جامع بيان العلم وفضله - لإبن عبد البر رحمه الله،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

39-والعلم وأهل العلم لم منهاج يتوارثونه ربما لا يكون ذلك موجوداً في كل كتاب أو في  كل شرح أو بيان لكن أهل العلم يقتدي الخالف منهم بالسالف أعني أهل العلم بالسنة  المتحققين بهدي السلف، يعني ليس علماء الضلالة والبدع، لا يدخلون في ذلك.
لهذا  فطالب العلم يُثمر له العلم أن ينهج نهج العلماء وأن يقتدي بهم وأن ينظر سيرتهم .
ومن  علامات العلم النافع أن يسير المرء سيرة أهل العلم،
 ومن علامات أن العلم لم يثمر  الثمرات النافعة في صاحبه أنه يهجر أهل العلم أو أنه ينال منهم والعياذ بالله أو  أنه يستهزئ أو يحتقرهم و يظن أن الخير ليس عندهم وإنما عند غيرهم. والله جلّ وعلا  بين أن العلماء هم المرفوعون درجات.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

40-من ثمرات العلم على أهله: أن العلم النافع يورث صاحبه التؤدة  وعدم العجلة إلا في  الخير،
 ولما قيل لأبي ذر رضي الله عنه في بعض أموره التي استعجل فيها من أمور  العبادات وقيل له إن العجلة مذمومة، قال: ليس كل عجلة مذمومة فالعجلة إلى الله (أي  إلى العبادة) محمودة، وإلا لو كانت مذمومة لم يقل موسى لربه: ?وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ  رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى? [طه:84]، 
إذا كان الواحد يستعجل للذهاب إلى لمسجد، ما يجي واحد  يقوله ما تستعجل، يستعجل في خير
كما قال الشافعي: ((إذا هبت رياحك فاغتنمها فإن لكل  عاصفة سكون))، جاء أمر من الخير تخشى أن يفوت، فيك نشاط لقيام الليل ما يأتي  دائماً، فيك نشاط لحفظ القرآن ما يأتي دائماً، فيك نشاط للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر لا يأتي دائماً، فيك نشاط لدعوة لا يأتي دائماً، فالعجلة في الخير يعني  الإستعجال فيما يحب الله جلّ وعلا ويرضى من الأقوال والأعمال لا شك أن هذا محمود،  لكن العلم يورث صاحبه التؤدة والحلم والأناة في شأنه كله.
و التؤدة   والأناة والحلم من الخصال المحمودة التي تفيد المرء في علمه في تعلمه وكذلك في  تعامله مع الناس.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

41-لا تجد طالب علم متحقق بالعلم يفتخر يعني افتخار الجاهلية، يفتخر بنسبه ويحقر الناس  في أنسابهم ولا تجد طالب علم متحقق بالعلم يرى نفسه أعظم من الآخرين بل كلما كان  العلم أنفع في حقه كلما ظنّ أن طلبة العلم الآخرين أنهم أنفع للعباد وأنهم أخشى لله  جلّ وعلا منه ويحتقر نفسه ويتواضع لله جلّ وعلا لأنه يعلم من نفسه ما يعلم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

42-لهذا العلم يثمر في صاحبه أن يكون عف اللسان، ، أمّا من  كان سبّاباً شتّاماً يقع في هذا ويقع في هذا ونحو ذلك، هذا في الحقيقة لم يتحقق  بالعلم ولم يُثمر فيه العلم ثمرةً نافعة،
تمت محاضرة من ثمرات العلم 
للشيخ المبارك صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شرط النقل  الاحالة أو أن تقول منقول .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

43-  (فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(43)بِ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَالزُّبُرِ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ  إِلَيْهِمْ) قال العلماء: هذه الآية نازلة في سؤال أهل الكتاب ولكنّ عموم لفظها  يشمل سؤال أهل القرآن وأهل السنة؛ لأنهم أحق ببيان ما نزل الله جلّ وعلا، ولهذا قال  (وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ)  قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي في تفسيره عند هذه الآية: وعموم هذه الآية فيها مدح  أهل العلم، وأنّ أعلى أنواع العلم؛ العلم بكتاب الله المنزّل، فإنّ الله جلّ وعلا  أمر من لم يعلم بالرّجوع إلى أهل العلم وأهل الذكر في جميع الحوادث، وفي ضمن ذلك  تعديل لأهل العلم وتزكية لهم حيث أمر الله جلّ وعلا بسؤالهم وأنه بذلك يخرج الجاهل  من التبعة. 

أدب السؤال صالح آل الشيخ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

44- من أدب السؤال
من تلك الأشياء التي يجب أن يراعيها السائل أن تكون مسألته واضحة غير ملتبسة –يعني  أن يتبيّن المسألة قبل أن يسأل- والملاحظ أنّ من المسلمين مَنْ إذا جاء على باله  مسألة أو واجهته مشكلة فإنه يأتي أهل العلم ويسألهم مباشرة دون أن يستحضر ويستعد  لتفاصيل هذه المسألة، أو مباشرة يرفع الهاتف ويسأل العالم عما عرض له دون أن يستحضر  ما اتّصل بهذه المسألة، فإذا استوضح المسؤول أتى العالمَ وسأله عن بعض التفاصيل  قال: والله ما أعرف هذا فلان أوصاني، هذا كذا، لا أدري.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

45-من الأدب الذي ينبغي مراعاته أن يستحضر السائل ضيق وقت المفتي، ضيق وقت المجيب على  السؤال، فعليه أنْ يُعدّ السؤال بعبارة واضحة لا لَبْس فيها ولا غموض، ويجتهد في أن  يعين المفتي على وقته، وحتى تكون المسألة أنفع؛ يعني لا تظن أن هذا الذي أجابك أو  ردّ عليك بالهاتف من أهل العلم أنه لك وحدك، بل اعتقد أنّ الذي يسأل أهل العلم في  اليوم عشرات الناس يسألون في كل وقت، فلابدّ من رعاية الحال والتأدبّ معهم في  اختصار المسألة،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

46-من الآداب التي ينبغي مراعاتها في السؤال أنْ لا يسأل السائل أهل العلم عن شيء يعرف  جوابه: بعض طلبة العلم، أو الذي لديهم إطلاع لديهم معرفة، يكون قد بحث المسألة وعرف  ما فيها من الأقوال ونحو ذلك، فيأتي ويسأل، فإذا سأل وأجيب بجواب موافق لأحد  الأقوال أتى باعتراضات، يقول: هذا ما دليله؟ هذا الدليل قُدح فيه بكذا، أو وجّه  بكذا، قال بعض أهل العلم فيه كذا، ونحو ذلك. ففرق ما بين أن تسأل لتستفيد أو لتعلم  وأنت لا تعلم وما بين أن تناظر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

47-من الآداب التي ينبغي مراعاتها أيضا في السؤال: أنْ لا تذكر للعالم قول غيره،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

48- من الآداب ألاّ تسأل أكثر من عالم في المسألة لأنّ كثرة الأسئلة هذه: 
أولا:  تضيق وقت العلماء. 
والثاني: أنه يوقع ذلك السائل في إشكالات، وكثير من الذين  سألوا يقولون: احترنا ما ندري،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

49-سألت بعض الصحابيات النبي ( عن المرأة إذا رأت الماء؛ عن المرأة إذا احتلمت ماذا  يكون حكمها؟ والحياء لا يكون في السؤال؛ لأنّ الحياء محمود ولكن فيما إذا كان  الحياء يبعدك عن معرفة حكم في الدين فإنّ ذلك غير محمود كما جاء في الحديث.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

50-من الآداب التي ينبغي مراعاتها في السؤال أن يكون السائل يسأل لنفسه وأن لا يسأل  لغيره.
لأن العالم قد يحتاج لتفصيل أكثر ليتضح السؤال

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

51-
احمد محمد الصادق النجار

يا طالب العلم
 لا يجعلك خوفك على نفسك ومكانتك من الصدع بما تراه حقا أن تنقل ما تعتقد خطأه؛ لأجل إرضاء بعض الناس
 فالله سبحانه أحق أن ترضيه
 وكتمان الحق عن بعض الناس لمصلحة لا يلزم منه نشر الباطل
 وإياك ثم إياك ان تظلم مسلما لتحافظ على نفسك
 واذا لم تستطع نفع الناس باظهار الحق فاكفهم شرك بالسكوت وعدم نشر الباطل
 واعلم انك اليوم متكلم وغدا بين يدي الله مسؤول
 والسعيد من قدم الحياة الباقية على الحياة الزائلة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

52- كثير من الناس يشغل الطلاب بحفظ شيء جديد وينسى ما كانوا قد حفظوه فيذهب  ويكونوا كالأواني المخروقة يصب فيها ولا تمتلئ كلما صب فيها خرج من مكان  آخر، وهذا النوع خطأ في التعليم، بل عليه أن يعلم أن حفظ الموجود أولى من  طلب المفقود، ومن هنا فلا بد من تخصيص وقت لا بأس به لمراجعة الماضي
قراته في مقال

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

53-على الذي يدرس القرآن أن لا يضجر من تعليم الناس فقد كتب عمر في كتابه إلى  أبي موسى \"وإياك والضجر\"، فإذا ضجر الإنسان من تعليم الكبار فإن ذلك  مدعاة لتركهم لهذا بالكلية،
السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

54- - ما حُفِظَ فَرَّ وما كُتِبَ قَرَّ ، لذلك طالب العلم لا يكتفي بالحفظ ، يحفظ فيسجل .
شرح الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله على التدمرية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

55- هذه وصية جليلة من شيخ فاضل وهو الشيخ عبدالسلام بن برجس رحمه الله أعجبتني  وهي وصية يحتاجها الكثير من طلبة العلم فأحببت أن أضعها بين أيديكم  لتتأملوها ويحصل الإنتفاع بها إن شاء الله فدونك هذه الوصية :
يقول الشيخ رحمه الله في أحد أشرطته وهو يتكلم عن مسائل في الردود والتصنيف :
*وفي  ختام هذه الكلمة أقول إنه ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يحترز من هذا الباب وأن  يخشاه خشية عظيمة وأن يبتعد عنه أول طلبه للعلم لأن هذا الباب باب وعر  المسلك صعب المرتقى، فعلامة توفيق طالب العلم في أول أمره أن يشتغل بحفظ  المتون العلمية وأن يقبل عليها حفظاً وفهماً ودراسة وتكريراً ونحو ذلك،  وعلامة عدم توفيقه أن يشتغل بمثل هذه الأبواب في أول الطلب فليترك الطالب  العناية بهذا الباب في أول طلبه وليقبل على أصول العلم حتى يكون توفيقه إن  شاء الله.*اهـ
منقول

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

56- وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن الربيع بن أنس رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏يا نساء النبي‏.‏‏.‏‏.  ‏}‏‏.‏  قال‏:‏ ان الحجة على الأنبياء أشد منها على الأتباع في الخطيئة، وإن الحجة  على العلماء أشد منها على غيرهم، فإن الحجة على نساء النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أشد منها على غيرهن، فقال‏:‏ انه من عصى منكن فإنه يكون عليها العذاب  الضعف منه على سائر نساء المؤمنين، ومن عمل صالحا فإن الأجر لها الضعف على  سائر نساء المسلمين‏.‏ 

الدر  المنثور للسيوطي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وأخرج  ابن أبي حاتم عن الربيع بن أنس رضي الله عنه في قوله {يا نساء النبي...}.  قال: ان الحجة على الأنبياء أشد منها على الأتباع في الخطيئة، وإن الحجة  على العلماء أشد منها على غيرهم، فإن الحجة على نساء النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أشد منها على غيرهن، فقال: انه من عصى منكن فإنه يكون عليها العذاب  الضعف منه على سائر نساء المؤمنين، ومن عمل صالحا فإن الأجر لها الضعف على  سائر نساء المسلمين.
 الدر  المنثور للسيوطي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

58-صحيح البخاري*»* كِتَاب الْعِلْمِ*»

*بَاب مَنْ جَعَلَ لِأَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَيَّامًا مَعْلُومَةً ...*

رقم الحديث: 69
(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ ، عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ ، قَالَ : " كَانَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يُذَكِّرُ  النَّاسَ فِي كُلِّ خَمِيسٍ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ : يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ  الرَّحْمَنِ ، لَوَدِدْتُ أَنَّكَ ذَكَّرْتَنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ، قَالَ :  أَمَا إِنَّهُ يَمْنَعُنِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَكْرَهُ أَنْ أُمِلَّكُمْ ،  وَإِنِّي أَتَخَوَّلُكُمْ  بِالْمَوْعِظَةِ كَمَا كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَتَخَوَّلُنَا بِهَا مَخَافَةَ السَّآمَةِ عَلَيْنَا " .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

58- مسألة هامة هامة هامة
من الآداب المرعية في السائل أنه إذا سأل أهل العلم في الهاتف أو في غير الهاتف فلا  يُسَجِّل الجواب مكتوبا أو على جهاز التسجيل إلا بإذن العالم: وقد مرّ عليّ بعض  الإخوة مرة أنْ سجّل لأحد أهل العلم جوابا ليس كما ينبغي، وهذا راجع إلى أنّ العالم  يجيب على قدر الاستفتاء، ولو أستحضر العالم أنّ هذا يسجل وأن الجواب سيسمعه آخرون  لكان جوابه غير الجواب الأول...
فمن عدم توقير أهل العلم وعدم رعاية حقهم بل من  الافتئات على حقهم أن تسجل جواب أهل العلم بالهاتف أو كتابة ثم تنشره دون إذنه؛  لأنه هو الذي له الحق في أن تنشر فتواه على الملأ أو لا تنشر أو لا تسجل، فالسائل  سأل فيما يخصه، فهل أذن العالم لك أن تسجل السؤال والجواب بالهاتف؟ لم يأذن، فإذا  أردت أن تسجل فتستأذنه في البداية وتقول: أحسن الله إليك أنا محتاج للجواب مسجلا  على الشريط والآن أريد أن أسجله. فإذا أذِن تكون أنت قد أتيت بما ينبغي من الأدب،  ولم تكن ممن لا يوقرون أهل العلم أو يجعلون الأمر غير واضح لهم؛ فيستغل بعض الفرص  فيسجل عليهم ما لا يرغبون في تسجيله، لهذا مرة من المرّات حصل مثل هذا ولما سئل  قال: أبدا ما قلت كذا وكذا على تفاصيله، بل المسألة فيها تفصيل بنحو ما. السؤال  والجواب في التسجيل واضح، لِمَ قال العالم إنّ المسألة فيها تفصيل؟ لأنّه استحضر من  المسألة الآن فيه أخذ ورد معنا ذلك فيه إشكال لكنه ظن حين سأله السائل بالهاتف  أنها لا يعدو عن اهتمام السائل بنفسه. 
إذن مما ينبغي من توقير أهل العلم -وقد  أمرنا بتوقيرهم كما جاء في الأثر عن عدد من التابعين أمرنا بتوقير أهل العلم- ومن  توقيرهم أن لا تفتئت عليهم بتسجيل أو كتابة وتنشر إلا بعد إقراره، حتى ما تسمعه منه  في درس بشرح مسائل، لابد من تعرضه عليه فيقر أن ينشر أو يصور أو ينسخ أو يسجل إلى  آخر ذلك، لابد من ذلك لأن ما يصلح للقليل قد لا يصلح للكثير؛ لأن الكثير يعني الأمة  أو الناس تختلف طبقاتهم، قد يرعى العالم حين يتكلم الحاضرين؛ يرعى حال الذين أمامه،  هذا لو استحضر أنه سيُنشر على الناس فيطلع عليه فئات من الناس وبعقول مختلفة لكان  جوابه يختلف عن الجواب الأول، وبهذا ترون أن بعض الأسئلة التي يسأل فيها أهل العلم  بالهاتف يكون الجواب مختلفا عما لو سئلوا مثلا في برنامج نور على الدرب، فيكون  الجواب هناك في تفصيل وفيه دليل وفيه تعليل ونحو ذلك لأنه سينشر على الملأ، لكن  الجواب لك يكون على حسب الحال يصلح هذا أو لا يصلح، يجوز أو لا يجوز، السنة كذا  –باختصار-؛ لأنّ الوقت يضيق عن أن يفصل لكل أحد.

صالح آل الشيخ 
أدب السؤال

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

59-* عن ابن عباسٍ -رضي الله عنهما- قال: «هَلْ تَدْرُونَ مَا ذَهَابُ الْعِلْمِ؟ قلنا: لا، قَالَ: ذَهَابُ الْعُلَمَاءِ» رواه الدارمي.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

60- في محاضرة معالم في طريق طلب العلم 

وفيها قال الشيخ ( التكرار في الكلام في العلم مفيد جدا . لأن الكلام قد لا يثبت من أول مرة )
قلت :وهذه المحاضرة بالذات ستبين مدى التكرار عند العلماء وأنه ليس من باب العبث بل للتثبيت والتنوع والتجديد 
وهذا من أنفع ما يزاوله طالب العلم كما يقول الشيخ حفظه الله . ويساعد  التكرار طالب العلم ضعيف الحفظ على التصور التام للمسائل ووجود الداعي  للحفظ وهكذا والتكرار مفيد جدا . كما قال الشيخ 

فالعلم لا يحد ومن حده زاده غموضا . هكذا قال الشيخ .عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

61-قال يحي بن أبي كثير لا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسم 

قال الخضير حفظه الله ينبغي لمن طلب العلم أن يترك الاخلاد إلى الراحة والقيل والقال وضياع الوقت بلا فائدة .
العلم فحل لا يناله إلا الفحول 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
معالم في طريق طلب العلم : الخضير

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الإمام أحمد : ثلاثة كتب , ليس لها أصول : المغازي , والملاحم , والتفسير(1) . 

**1)ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ( 3/135 )*  * ومراد  الإمام أحمد رحمه الله أن غالب هذه العلوم الثلاثة أحاديث موقوفة , وآثار  منقطعة . وأن المسند فيها قليل بالنسبة لغير المسند . والله تعالى أعلم .

**منقول*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

63=
*هل تعلم ان في طلاب العلم عوام ؟ أولا تعلمون هذا ؟  للعلامة عبد الله البخاري حفظه الله*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


هل تعلم أن في طلاب العلم عوام ؟ 

أولَا تعلمون هذا ؟ ولو انتسب إلى طلب العلم؛ فليس كل من انتسب إلى طلب  العلم هو من أهله، ولذلك هم درجات متفاوتون، ولا ترتفع عنك العامية بكونك  لك سنة ولا سنتين ولا عشرة ولا عشرين في الطلب أبدًا لا ترتفع بهذا، إنما  ترتفع العامية عنك بسلوكك سبيل العلماء في الأخذ والتلقي والعمل والاستدلال  والسير على هذا السَّنن وأن تعرف قدر نفسك؛ بهذا نقول ترتفع عنك العامية  شيئًا فشيئًا، وما تواضع عبدٌ لله إلا رفعه الله، وكلما ازداد المرء علمًا  ازداد لله تواضعًا، فإذا ما رأيت العكس عَلِمت أنك لازلت في الأسفل ما  ارتفعت بعد، نسأل الله السلامة والعافية.


⬅منقول من  ميراث الأنبياء

من نصيحة بالتثبت في نقل اﻷخبار وعدم التصدر في النوازل والمسائل الكبار.

للعلامة الفاضل الحبيب 
عبد الله البخاري حفظه الله. 



 انتقاه محبكم في الله 
أبو بكر بن يوسف الشريف

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

64 -*وصية لمن فقد البركة في وقته** !!***
*قال أحد السلف :كلما زاد حزبي من القرآن، زادت البركة في وقتي ، ولا زلت أزيد حتى بلغ حزبي عشرة أجزاء .*
*وقال إبراهيم بن عبد الواحد المقدسي موصيا الضياء المقدسي لما أراد الرحلة للعلم :*
*" أكثر من قراءة القرآن ولا تتركه؛ فإنه يتيسر لك الذي تطلبه على قدر ما تقرأ ".*
*قال الضياء:فرأيت ذلك وجربته كثيراً ، فكنت إذا قرأت كثيراً تيسر لي من سماع الحديث وكتابته الكثير ، وإذا لم أقرأ لم يتيسر لي*
*ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب( 3/205)*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

65-نص السؤال :
أحسن الله إليكم صاحب الفضيلة وهذا سائل يقول : هل ينبغي على طلاب العلم أن ينشروا رد عالم على شخص ما ؟ 

نص جواب بقية السلف معالي الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله : 
إذا كان في هذا مصلحة نعم 
إذا كان في نشر الرد مصلحة للتحذير من هذا المذهب أو من هذا القول
هذا ما فيه شك 
الحق أحب إلينا من فلان
ما نشغب على فلان وكرامة فلان كما يقولون و نضيع الحق
الحق أغلا علينا ..
نعم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

66-فالأصل أنّ قراءة السيرة ليست قراءة  قصص ولا حكايات وإنما هو قراءة عِظة واعتبار لأنّ بالسيرة أخذ الفوائد وأخذ  ما ينفع المؤمن ويبعث فيه أنواعا من الخير والهدى والاستمساك بالحق،  {فاستمسك بالذي أوحيَ إليك إنّك لعلى صراطٍ مستقيم}، {وإنّه لذكرٌ لك  ولقومك وسوف تسألون}.

صالح آل الشيخ ضوابط في معرفة السيرة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

67-والسيرة المقصود بها ما أُثر عن النبي  صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وعن أصحابه وعن التابعين وعن من بعدهم من أهل العلم  في وصف حال سير النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وحال طريقته وهيئته منذ وُلد  عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى أنْ توفاه الله جلّ وعلا،
السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

68-وكذلك من الذين اهتموا بكتابة السير  ((الواقدي)) والعلماء منهم من يأتمنُه ويثني عيه في المغازي ومنهم من يقول  هو في المغازي كشأنه في الحديث، لا يقبل حديثه ومغازي الواقدي غير موجودة  الآن يعني فيما ذكر من سيرة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، واعتمدها عدد من  أهل العلم والصواب أنّ الواقدي ليس بثبت فيما ينقل بل ربما حصل له من الخلط  في الروايات والزيادات ما لا يعرف عن أهل العلم فلا يقبل من حديثه في  المغازي ما تفرد به عن العلماء سيما ما كان معارضا لأصل من الأصول أو ما  كان مخالفا لما دل عليه كلام أهل العلم في السير.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

69-قال الحافظ زين الدين العراقي:
وليعلم الطالبُ أنّ السيرَا تجمع ما صح وما قد أُنْكِرَا 

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

70- كيف نأخذ السيرة بطريقة مأمونة؟
أعظم ما تؤخذ منه سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم القرآن لأنّ في القرآن  ذكر حياته عليه الصلاة والسلام صغيرًا {ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى} وفيها ذكر  حالته عليه الصلاة والسلام قبل البعثة... وفيها ذكر مبعثه عليه الصلاة  والسلام وفيها ذكر مجيء الجن إليه يستمعون القرآن وفيها ذكر حالته عليه  الصلاة والسلام مع المشركين ودعوته لهم وكذلك ما حصل من الهجرة ثم في  القرآن ذكر المغازي جميعا فغزة بدر الكبرى في سورة الأنفال وغزوة أحد في  سورة آل عمران وغزوة الخندق (الأحزاب)، في سورة الأحزاب، وفتح مكة وصلح  الحديبية في سورة الفتح وحنين وتبوك في سورة براءة إلى غير ذلك فإذا جمع  طالب العلم ما تكلم به المفسرون من الصحابة فمن بعدهم على هذه الآيات حصل  على مصدر قوي معتمد على معاني القرآن وهذا اجتهد فيه طائفة من أهل العلم  ولكن لم يُجمع فيما أعلم جمعًا كاملاً بحيث تكون السيرة على ما ذكره  المفسرون حاول بعض المعاصرين ذلك واجتهد فيه لكن لم يجمع كلام المحققين من  المفسرين على تلك الآيات.
فإذًا الذي ينبغي في السيرة أنْ نعتمد على القرآن فيها وما ذكره المفسرون  في ذكر معاني الآيات التي فيها سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.
ثم المصدر الثاني: الأحاديث الصحيحة خاصة في الصحيحين أو ما صح في غيرهما  من الأحاديث التي فيه ذكر سيرة النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فإذا قورنت هذه  الأحاديث بما ذكر في كتب السير وجدنا أنّ بعض ما في كتب السير ليس بصحيح في  مثل مثلا تاريخ بعض الغزوات وبعض الأحوال وقصة الإسراء والمعراج وأشباه  ذلك الكثير فالمصدر الثاني المعتمد بعد كتاب الله جلّ وعلا وتفسيره أنْ  تنظر في الأحاديث، وهذه الأحاديث فيها ما لم يذكر في كتاب الله جلّ وعلا  واعتمد عليها الصحابة والتابعون رضوان الله عليهم فيما فسروا من آيات  القرآن على نهج السلف في التفسير في تفسير القرآن بالسنة.
إذن، الاعتماد على ما في كتب الصحيح وكتب الحديث من مصادر السير هذا أولى  وأبعد عن الخلط وما لا يصح في السير ولهذا دعا عدد من أهل العلم إلى كتابة  صحيح السيرة النبوية وقد كتب بعض المعاصرين في ذلك لكنهم رقَوا جبلا عاليا  عليهم لأنّ هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى علم بالحديث، متنا وإسنادا، وإلى علم  بالتفسير وإلى علم باللغة وإلى علم بما في كتب السنة وإلى ما في كتب  العقيدة الخ ذلك مما فقده بعض من كتب في ذلك.
من المصادر أيضا التي تعتمد كتب السيرة التي ذكرنا وكتب التاريخ فتجد مثلا  أنّ تاريخ ابن جرير يحوي كثيرا من أخبار سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم  بالأسانيد لكن هذه تأخذ منها ما لا يتعارض مع ما جاء في القرآن وتفسيره  ومع ما ثبت في سنة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فإذا لم نجد الحَدَث لا في  الكتاب ولا في السنة فإنّ أخذه من كُتُبِ السير لا بأس به؛ لأنّها أرفع  درجة بالاتفاق من أحاديث بني إسرائيل وقد قال لنا عليه الصلاة والسلام:  ((حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج)) فإذا لم يكن ما في كتب السيرة معارضًا  للكتاب والسنة فإنه لا بأس من أخذه ومن الاعتماد على ما جاء فيه وهكذا كان  أهل العلم.
لهذا نرى أنّ ابن كثير رحمه الله في أوائل كتابه ((البداية والنهاية)) كتب  سيرة طويلة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أفردت في أربع مجلدات وقع جمع فيها  ما بين ما ذكره أهل السير وما ذكره أهل الحديث وما جاء في الآيات ولكنها  أيضا تحتاج إلى بعض مزيد من التمحيص.
إذًا فهذه هي المصادر العامة للسيرة وإذا تبيّن ذلك فتلحظ فيما سقنا أنّ  أهل الحديث وأهل الأثر والمعتنون بعلوم سلف الأمة هم الذين اعتنوا بسيرة  المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم .
 صالح آل الشيخ ضوابط في معرفة السيرة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لأنّ الاهتمام بالسيرة به يحصل للمرء  المؤمن ولطالب العلم أنواع من العلوم والفوائد ما يحصلها إلاّ إذا قرأ  السيرة، ويقوم في قلبه الاعتزاز بدين الله والفرح بنصرة هذا الدين في أول  الأمر ويقوم في قلبه عظم المحبة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولأصحابه بما  يزيد المؤمن من الاقتداء بهم والسير على منوالهم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

72-(المدرسة اللغوية في دراسة السيرة)حين ترى المصنف في السيرة ما تصنيف  مصنفه من جهة المدرسة فإذا علمت أنه لغوي بحَّاثة، وأنّ عنايته باللغة فإنك  تبحث فيه ما تحتاجه من ذكر غريب السيرة وما شابه ذلك، فإنّ لهم عناية بهذا  تفوق العناية بغيره من علوم السيرة.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

73-المدرسة الثالثة: من المدارس التي  اعتنت بالسيرة مدرسة العلماء والفقهاء وهؤلاء من المحدثين والفقهاء اعتنوا  كثيرا أيضا بالسيرة فكتبوا السيرة مهتمين بما فيها من أحكام وما فيها من  بيان للعقيدة وبيان للأحكام الفقهية وهذا ظاهر لك فيما اعتنى به أئمة  الحديث كالبخاري وغيره، والأئمة من بعده أئمة المحدثين كالحافظ البيهقي في  دلائل النبوة وكذلك من المتأخرين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فإنّه نظر إلى  السيرة نظرا فقيها وفصّل كلامه وما فرقه من الكلام على السيرة العلامة شمس  الدين ابن القيم في كتابه ((زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد)) فإنه تناول  السيرة بذكر التحقيق فيها وجمع بين ما جاء في القرآن وما جاء في السنة،  وكلام أهل السير ونظر فيه نظرا فقهيا ونظر فيه نظرا عقديا وتبعه على هذه  الطريقة الإمام المجدد شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب وتلميذه وابنه عبد  الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب فإنّهم كتبوا في السيرة ناظرين إلى العلم  وجمعوا فيها ما بين مقتضى العلم ومقتفى القصة أو مقتضى السيرة، ولا شكّ أنّ  هذه المدرسة هي أنفع المدارس وأعظمها كما سيأتي بيانه إنْ شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

74- على هامش العلم.. من آداب الطلب الاهتمام بكتب الادب والقراءة  فيها ، وكان المشايخ يهتمون بان يتخلل الدرس فائدة ادبية او طرفة تروح عن  الطلاب وتخفف ضغط الدرس عليهم ويشد انتباه الحضور الى الاستماع.
 وطالب العلم يريح نفسه من تعب الطلب في كتب الادب.
 ويقف على جوانب من حياة الناس من خلالها. 
 ويقوم بها اسلوبه ويوسع مدارك افقه ويجمل عبارته. 
 ولذلك تجد لاغلب العلماء كتبا في هذا الجانب او رسائل ..
 والله الموفق
 من انفع الكتب في ذلك ان شاء الله :
 روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء لابن حبان.
 الجليس الصالح للمعافى بن زكريا النهرواني.
 عيون المعارف لابن قتيبة.
 الامالي لابي علي القالي.
 بهجة المجالس لابن عبدالبر .
محمد عمر بازمول 
وقلت معقبا 
أدب المجالس وحمد اللسان لابن عبدالبر  والمجالسة وجواهر العلم للدينوري  وكليلة ودمنة لا بن المقفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

75- على هامش العلم ..
 تعلم متن العلوم ميسر  والحمد لله وانما يتمايز العلماء في جهتين : الجهة الاولى : مسائل الخلاف في عرض ادلتها ومناقشتها وتقرير الراجح فيها .
 الجهة الثانية : قوة الدفع لاعتراضات الخصوم على مسائل العلم .
 وطالب العلم اذا انتبه لهذا في طلبه كبر وقد اتقن العلوم. 
 ولابد ان يجعل غايته في ذلك علوم الغابة وهي معرفة معاني الكتاب العظيم والسنة النبوية للعمل بهما فبنال سعادة الدنيا والآخرة .

 والله الموفق.

محمد عمر بازمول

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

76-العلم لا يؤخذ من الكتب وحدها، لا يؤخذ العلم عن المتعالمين، الذين لم  يتفقهوا في دين الله، غاية ما يكون أنهم يقرؤون في الكتب أو يحفظون شيئا من  النصوص ولا يفقهون معناها ولا يتلقونها عن أهل العلم، فهذه طريقة ضاره،  لأن العلم لا يؤخذ إلا عن أهل العلم بالتلقي عن العلماء جيلا بعد جيل إلى  أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها، 
محاضرة 
*من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

77-فمن أصول التعلم وأساسات التعلم هذا الأمر أنه يؤخذ عن العلماء الربانيين  العلماء المعروفين بالعلم الذين تحملوه عن مشائخهم وهم يحملونه لطلابهم  ويتوارثونه بينهم إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها.
فهذا من أصول طلب العلم الرحلة إلى العلماء، والتماس العلماء في أي مكان حتى يؤخذ عنهم العلم

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

78-ومن أصول التعلم كذلك المهمة أن الإنسان لا يبدأ العلم من فروعه وأعلاه،  وإنما يبدأ العلم من الأساس، شيئا فشيئا، ويتلقاه شيئا فشيئا، من الكتب  المختصرة في كل فن حفظا وفهما، على أيدي العلماء، فلا يقرأ ويبدأ في  المطولات من الكتب، ولا يبدأ بكتب الخلاف، والأقوال، وإنما يؤخذ العلم شيئا  فشيئا، ويتدرج فيه شيئا فشيئا، والعلم لا يؤخذ دفعة واحدة، لا يؤخذ إلا عن  طريق التدرج شيئا فشيئا.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

79- من أصول طلب العلم، أن طالب العلم لا يقتصر على فن واحد، كأن يقتصر على فن  في الفقه مثلا أو يقتصر على فن الحديث مثلا أو فن التفسير، وإنما يأخذ من  كل علم بمختصر مفيد، لأن العلوم يرتبط بعضها ببعض، فلابد أن طالب العلم أول  شيء يقرأ القرآن، ويحفظ القرآن، أو يجيد تلاوته من غير حفظـ فالأساس هو  كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويقرأ ما تيسر من تفسير القرآن حتى يفهم الآيات،  ولا يقرأها على نفسه، وإنما يقرأ على أهل العلم، وأهل التفسير، يتلقى  التفسير عن المفسرين المعروفين بذلك.
ثم أيضا يقرأ الحديث، يقرأ في الحديث حفظا وفهما، على أيدي علماء الحديث،  المعروفين به، ثم أيضا يقرأ في الفقه، وهو الأحكام المستنبطة من الكتاب  والسنة، هذا هو الفقه الأحكام الشرعية المستنبطة من الكتاب والسنة، يقرأ  أيضا في كتب النحو، لأن القرآن والسنة نزلا بلغة العرب، فلا بد أن يقرأ في  النحو، حتى يعرف معاني الآيات والأحاديث، ويعرف أيضا روابط الكلام من  الناحية اللغوية، حتى يسلم من اللحن والخطأ، ولأن علم النحو يعين على فهم  النصوص، كذلك كل فن له أصول وقواعد، هناك في الحديث مصطلح الحديث، ضوابط  الحديث الصحيح من الحسن من الضعيف من الموضوع، لابد أن تعرف ولو مختصرا في  مصطلح الحديث، كذلك لابد من مختصرا في أصول الفقه، وقواعد الفقه، تقرأه على  عالم من علماء الأصول، كذلك لابد من مختصر في أصول التفسير، لأن التفسير  له أصول، وله منهج، وهذا ما يسمى بأصول التفسير، فتقرأ في أصول التفسير من  المختصرات في ذلك، هذه مفاتيح العلوم، والعلم يؤتى من بابه لا يؤتى من فرعه  (وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوْاْ الْبُيُوتَ مِن ظُهُورِهَا  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى وَأْتُواْ الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا)  [سورة البقرة: 189].
فكل علم له باب لابد أن تدخل من هذا الباب، وهذه الأبواب هي المختصرات،

*من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

80- العلم لا يطلب سرا، العلم علانية، ما يطلب سرا في جلسات سرية أو يطلب في  استراحات أو في أمكنة خفية، وإنما يطلب العلم علانية ويستفيد منه الحاضرون  من العوام وغيرهم، فالعلم يعلن ولا يسر، لأن الله أنزله للناس، ولم ينزله  لطائفة خاصة، فلابد من أن يكون طلب العلم علانية في المساجد أو يكون علانية  في المدارس النظامية، فهذه أصول طلب العلم .

*من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

81-كذلك لا بد لطالب العلم أن يصبر، لا بد لطالب العلم أن يصبر على مشقة  الطلب، وعلى طول المدة، يصبر ويسير مع طريق العلم ولو طال ولا يضجر ولا  يمل.
اطلب العلم ولا تضجرا فآفة الطالب أن يضجرا
ألم تر الحبل بتكراره في الصخرة الصماء قد أثرا
فلا تيأس أو تستصعب طلب العلم، أو تستطيل مدته، فاصبر وأنت على أجر، طالب  العلم تستغفر له الملائكة تضع له أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضا بما يصنع.
 ومن لم يذق ذل التعلم ساعة، تجرع كأس الجهل طول حياته
 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

82-من عمل بما علم ورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم.
والله عز وجل يقول: (وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ) [سورة البقرة: 282] فعليك بالعمل بما تتعلمه، ولا  تأخذ العلم وتخزنه بدون عمل، إن هذا علم لا بركة فيه، وهو حجة عليك يوم  القيامة، فعلم بلا عمل كشجرة بلا ثمر، والناظم يقول : (وعالم بعلمه لم  يعملاً معذب من قبل عباد الوثن) لأنه في يوم القيامة أول من تسعر بهم النار  يوم القيامة عالم لا يعمل بعلمه، هو أول من تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة،  فالأمر مهم جدا،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

83- وفى الحديث "إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم  ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له"، وخير هذه الثلاث هو العلم الذي ينتفع به،  لأن الصدقة الجارية التي هي الوقت قد ينقطع وقد يخرب، الولد الصالح يموت،  لكن العلم يستمر نفعه لصاحبه ما بقي علمه في طلابه وفي مؤلفاته يبقى علمه  ويجرى أجره عليه وهو ميت، فالعلم فيه بركه وفيه خير، 
 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

84-من أصول طلب العلم، أن يبدأ الطالب بعد كتاب الله، يبدأ بعلم العقيدة علم  التوحيد يبدأ بعلم التوحيد فيعرف التوحيد ويعرف الشرك يعرف التوحيد لأجل أن  يعمل به، ويعرف الشرك من أجل أن يجتنبه، فيجعل في مقدمة اهتمامه بطلب  العلم، علم العقيدة الصحيحة،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

85-لا تأخذ العلم عن ضال، لا تأخذ العلم عن مبتدع، خذ العلم عن أهله المعروفين  به المعروفين بالاستقامة، المعروفين بتقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وهم كثير  ولله الحمد إذا طلبتهم وبحثت عنهم وحتى إن لم يكونوا في بلدك تسافر إليهم،  وتطلب العلم عندهم تتصل بهم واليوم والحمد لله وسائل الاتصال متيسرة، وكذلك  وسائل النقل متيسرة، وبسرعة، فليس لنا عذر في التكاسل عن طلب العلم، فإن  الله يسر لنا كل سبيل إلى طلب العلم، ولكن الشأن بالاهتمام والتوجه.
 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

86-ولا تتبع السلف الصالح بإحسان إلا إذا تعلمت منهجهم، تعلمت طريقتهم، تعلمت  ما يكفى الانتساب، تقول أنا سلفي أنا متبع للسلف وأنت لا تعرف منهج السلف،  ولا تعرف مذهب السلف، فهذا لا يغنى عنك شيئا، لابد أن يكون إتباعك لهم  بإحسان، أي بإتقان، ومعرفة، وعلم بمنهجهم وسيرتهم حتى تسير على نهجهم

 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

87-سائل يسأل يقول بعض الناس يتعذر عليه التفرغ للمكث مع العلماء وطلب العلم  بين أيديهم فهل يمكنه أن يكتفي بالدروس المسموعة التي تبث عبر وسائل  الإعلام ؟

نعم طلب العلم لابد أن يكون عن العلماء مباشرة بالحضور بين أيديهم  مباشرة وأما استماع الأشرطة فهذا لا يعتمد في طلب العلم وإنما يستفاد منها  فائدة ولكن لا تعتمد على أنها تغنى عن الحضور للطالب عند المعلم وتلقيه  العلم منه مباشرة نعم.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

88-وهذا يقول إنه بدأ في حفظ القرآن الكريم وحفظ بعض الأجزاء ثم أقبل على طلب  العلم وهو الآن يقول إنه فرغ من كتاب منهاج السالكين وبدأ في كتاب من كتب  الحديث على يد أحد المشايخ الفضلاء يقول هل ترى أن طريقتي هذه صحيحة أم أنه  يتفرغ لحفظ القرآن حتى يفرغ منه ؟

الشيخ: ليس ضروريا أن يحفظ القرآن عن ظهر قلب بل يكفى أن يجوده من المصحف  ويقرأ من المصحف لا بأس بذلك المهم القراءة الصحيحة سواء كانت عن ظهر قلب  أومن المصحف وأما طلبه للعلم والتفرغ فهذا حسب إمكانياته وحسب استطاعته ولو  يخصص وقتا يسيرا من كل يوم أو من كل أسبوع ويداوم على هذا فقد حصل على خير  كثير .

 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهذا يسأل يقول طلب العلم هل له سن محددة أم أنه يستمر مع الإنسان.؟
الشيخ: طلب العلم ليس له وقت محدد في حياة الإنسان يطلب العلم في كل حياته  العلم لا يشبع منه وليس له نهاية كلما تزود الإنسان منه ازداد من الخير  والعمل الصالح فلا يقف عن طلب العلم وفوق كل ذى علم عليم (فَتَعَالَى  اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن  يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا) [سورة طـه: 114]  التزود من طلب العلم مطلوب ولا يتوقف الإنسان عند حد معين وهو يقدر على  المواصلة على طلب العلم فيواصل طلب العلم وكل ما بادر من الصغر فهو أحسن من  الطالب الذي يطلب العلم بعدما يكبر وإن كان كل ذلك خير لكن طلب العلم في  سن الشباب مبكرا يكون أفضل ولهذا يقولون العلم في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر  لأن ذاكرة الشاب تختلف عن ذاكرة الكبير ذاكرة الشاب تكون أصفى وأقوى والعلم  يثبت فيها أكثر مما يثبت في ذاكرة الكبير.
 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هذا سائل يسأل يقول ذكرتم في محاضرتكم أنه على طالب العلم أن يبدأ بقراءة  مختصرات من كل علم فنريد من فضيلتكم أن تذكروا لنا أهم المختصرات التي نبدأ  بها.؟
الشيخ: هذه يوجهك إليها العالم الذي تطلب العلم عليه إن كان طلبك للعلم في  الدراسة المنهجية الكتب مقررة في المدارس وفى المعاهد وفى الكليات لكل فن  مختصر وتدرسه في مراحل الدراسة تتدرج شيئا فشيئا وإن كنت تطلب العلم على  المشايخ خارج دور العلم في المساجد مثلا فإن العالم الذي تقرأ عليه هو الذي  يحدد لك الكتاب المناسب.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهذا طالب مبتدئ يسأل يذكر أنه يحرص على دروس أهل العلم يقول إلا أنه يلاحظ  أنه إذا خرج بعد الدرس يلاحظ في نفسه أنه لم يستوعب كثيرا مما قيل فما هو  توجيه فضيلتكم.؟
الشيخ: يستعين بالله عز وجل ويستوعب ما تيسر له ولو كان قليلا فيه خير  وبركه واليوم والحمد لله المسجلات تحفظ الأشياء الدرس أو المحاضرة وتراجعها  كأنك تستمع إلى الدرس الحي وتستذكر ما قيل نعم

  *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هنا مجموعة من الأسئلة تتعلق بأشخاص وهيئات وكذا نريد من سماحتكم توجيها لبعض صغار طلبة العلم.؟

الشيخ: الذين أول ما يبدءون في تعلم العلم يبدءون بالحديث في هذه الأمور  وهل فلان فيه كذا وفلان فيه كذا هذه فتنة الكلام في الناس والكلام في بعيوب  الناس وأخطائهم ولاسيما من المبتدى أن تعوقه عن طلب العلم وربما تصده عن  طلب العلم فيكره فلانا ويكره فلانا وتعزف نفسه عن طلب العلم فهذه فتنة يجب  تجنبها يجب على الشاب أن يتوجه إلى طلب العلم ولا يصغى إلى كلام الناس في  فلان أو علان هذا أول شيء يكره إليه طلبه للعلم ويزهده في طلب العلم ثانيا  أنه يأثم بهذا إذا كان شغله في فلان وعيب فلان يشغله عن طلب العلم ويأثم  بذلك فهو في عافية يتوجه إلى طلب العلم ولا يصغى إلي هذه الشائعات وهذه  الأقوال نعم.

*من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان

قلت - والشيخ حفظه الله قد فصل في المحاضرة أنه لا يطلب العلم إلا من العلماء المتقين أهل السنة لا المبتدعة ولا الضلال ، بل ممن شُهد لهم بالعلم وتلقوه عن علمائهم -
حتى يستقيم فهم الكلام والله أعلم 
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

93- وكذلك جاءنا البارحة سؤال من شخص يقول إنه رأى أحد طلبة العلم هكذا يقول ويقول إنه قال له.....؟

الشيخ: هذا طالب العلم قال له في الأثر تعالى بنا نغتب في الله فقال لي هل  هذا حديث أو أثر أو ما هو الغيبة محرمة قال الله جل وعلا (يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ  الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا  أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ) [سورة الحجرات: 12]  فهي معصية كيف يغتب في الله وهى معصية الغيبة لا تجوز وفى هذا عليه أن يتوب  إلى الله عز وجل ولا يحل قول نغتب في الله هذا يخالف الآية (يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ  الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا  أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ) [سورة الحجرات: 12]  ليس هناك غيبة في الله. الله يكره هذا وينهى عنه نعم.

 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

94-هذا يسأل يقول الشيخ الذي أقرأ عليه العلم يمتنع عن تسجيل صوته تورعا منه هل لي أن أسجل كلامه دون علمه لأستفيد.؟

لا. لا يجوز لك ذلك ما دام يمنع لا يجوز تسجل صوته ألا بعلمه وسماحه بذلك نعم.

السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

95- هذا يسأل عن مسألة مبادرة طالب العلم بالزواج وما رأى من بعض السلف من أنهم  أخروا الزواج ليتفرغوا لطلب العلم ويرى أن هذا الزمن زمن فتن ويخشى على  طالب العلم إن أخر الزواج فما نصيحتكم.؟
الشيخ: أولا الزواج لا يتعارض مع طلب العلم بل ربما يعينك على طلب العلم  لأنك تستقر وترتاح مع الزوجة فيعينك ذلك على طلب العلم أما من ناحية الزواج  هل هو واجب أو مستحب فهذا يتبع الواقع إذا كنت تخاف على نفسك من الفتنة  فالزواج واجب لمنع الفتنة إذا كنت لا تخاف على نفسك فالزواج مستحب وليس  واجبا.

 *من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

96- الحمد لله وبعد 
سئل الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير عن كيفية البدء في طلب العقيدة فقال حفظه الله.

س أنا طالب علم مبتدئ هل أحفظ الواسطية وأحضر دروس الطحاوية ؟

فقال 
إبدأ بالأصول الثلاثة 
ثم القواعد الأربع 
ثم كشف الشبهات 
ثم كتاب التوحيد 
ثم الواسطية 
ثم الحموية 
والطحاوية 
ثم التدمرية 

الدقبقة السادسة من المقطع الثاني من محاضرة العزوف عن طلب العلم في زمن الفتن 
2-العزوف عن طلب العلم في زمن الفتن

8-4-1435

الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير
http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?id=113643


المصدر : الجامع للمحاضرات التي تكلمت عن طلب العلم وآدابه وطرقه ومنهجيته.أرجو عدم المشاركة.

قلت سمعت بعض أهل العلم يقول لا تبدأ بكشف الشبهات قبل كتاب التوحيد 
بل تأصل أولا بالثلاثة والأربع ثم كتاب التوحيد 
ثم يأتي بعد التوحيد دراسة الشبهات والرد عليها 
فلا تنظر في الشبهات قبل أن تؤصل علميا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

97-عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال : "من فقْه الرجل : ممشاه ، ومدخله ، ومخرجه مع أهل العلم".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

98=وقد ذكر محمد بن الحسن الشيباني عن الإمام أبي حنيفة رحمه الله : قال :  "الحكايات عن العلماء ، ومجالستهم أحبُّ إليَّ من كثيرٍ من الفقه ، لأنَّها  آداب القوم وأخلاقهم"،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

99-الحمد لله وبعد 

إلى طلبة العلم إن ذاكرت متنا علميا  فلا تتعجل في حفظه وتقول حاولت حفظه ففشلت ولكن ذاكره واقرأ شروحه واسمع شروحه واختصره واعمل عليه مذاكرة ذهابا وإيابا فستجد بإذن الله قد رسخت مسائله في ذهنك من كثرة الاطلاع والمذاكرة 

والعلم يؤخذ على مدار الأيام والليالي 
المرة الأولى من قراءة المتن ومذاكرته كاملا  تفهم وتستحضر  عشر مسائله في المرة الثانية تثبت العشر وتزداد إلى التسع والثالثة تثبت ما  مضى وتزداد إلى الثمن حتى تجد نفسك تستحضره بعد قراءته ومذاكرته ومراجعته عشر مرات وعشرين  وخمسين 
وماذا عليك لو أتقنت متنا علميا وصرت مؤصلا متينا في العلم ؟
ليس بكثير على العلم أن تعطيه كلك ليعطيك بعضه .
ومن أراد الراحة فليعش في عذاب الجهل عمره 

مقتبس من قراءاتي للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في كيفية الطلب 
والله أعلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

100-
السؤال :
كيف أحفظ المتون العلمية مع الشروح ، أفيدونا مأجورين ؟


الجواب :
ليس من طريقة التعلم حفظ المتون بدون معلم ، لابد أن تحفظها على معلم يشرحها لك ويوضحها لك ، أما أن تحفظ المتون بدون معلم على نفسك فقط وتحفظ شروحها هذا لا يكفي ، هذا تعبٌ بلا فائدة ، وعناء بلا فائدة ، وربما يضر هذا ، لأنك تظن أنك تكون عالماً بهذه الطريقة ، أو ربما تفتي وتحلل وتحرم ، وأنت جاهل وتفهم خطأً من هذه المتون أو هذه الشروح وأنت لا تدري ، فلا بد من الجلوس على أهل العلم وقراءة هذه المتون حفظاً أو نظراً ، ولا بد من شرحهم لها وتوضيحهم لها حتى تفهمها ، هذه طريقة طلب العلم .


موقع
العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

101-
عُمرك  ماذا صنَعْتَ فيه؟! العُمر المُدَّة التِّي مكثتها في هذهِ الحياة، هل  أنفقتها وصرفتها فيما يُرضِي الله -جلَّ وعلا-؟ أو فيما يُغْضِبُهُ أو في  المُباح والإكثار منهُ ولم تلتفت إلى ما يَنْفَعُك في الآخرة، لا بُدَّ من  السُّؤال ((عَنْ عُمُرِهِ فِيمَا أفْنَاهُ))  ماذا صنعت في هذهِ المُدَّة مُدَّة بقائك في الدُّنيا، والعُمر إذا لم  يُفْنَ فيما يَنْفَعُ في الآخرة؛ فلا قِيمة له، يعني كون الإنسان يستمر  السبت، الأحد، الاثنين، الثلاثاء، ثُمَّ الأُسبُوع الثَّاني كذلك ما فيه  جديد، مثل هذا حياتُهُ وعدمهُ واحد إذا لم يكتسب ما يُقَرِّبُهُ إلى الله  -جلَّ وعلا-؛ ولذا يقول الشاعر:    عُمْرُ الفَتَى ذِكْرُهُ، لَا طُولَ مُدَّتِهِ  

 ومَوْتُهُ خِزْيُهُ لَا يَومُهُ الدَّانِي


 فحقيقةً  بعض النَّاس بين النَّاس يأكُلْ ويَشْرَبْ، ويروح ويجي، ويبيع ويشتري وهو  في حكم الأموات!!! يعني  ما يزداد من الله قرب؛ هذا إذا لن يَكُنْ الأموات  أفضل منهُ! لأنه يزداد من الله بُعْد، وبعض النَّاس وهو مَيِّتْ في  التُّرابْ في القبر وهو حيٌّ بين النَّاس يُفِيدُهُم ويَنْفَعُهُمْ، بعض  النَّاس يجري عليه عَمَلُهُ مئات السِّنين، وبعض النَّاس تُكتب عليهِ أوزار  النَّاس؛ لأنَّهُ تَسَبَّبَ فيها مئات السِّنين، كما قال الله -جلَّ  وعلا-: *{إِنَّ سَعْيَكُمْ لَشَتَّى}*[(4) سورة الليل]  ما شاء الله مؤلِّف هذا الكتاب وغيره من المُؤلِّفين له ما يقرب من اثني  عشر قرن! وكِتابُهُ يتداولُهُ النَّاس ويَقْرَؤُونهُ ويُفيدُونَ منهُ مثل  مُؤلِّف هذا الكتاب، وغيره من الأئمَّة؛ لكنْ الكُتُب تتفاوت نفعُها، ماذا  يُتَصَوَّر للإمام البُخاري من الأُجُور؟! نعم، وبعض النَّاس يُؤلِّف  الكِتاب  في عشرين مجلدة كبيرة، ومن نِعمة الله عليهِ قبلَ غيرِهِ أنَّ  الأرضة أكَلَتْ الكِتاب من أوَّلِهِ إلى آخرِهِ ما أبْقَتْ ولا ورقة! من  نعمة الله عليهِ قبل غيرِهِ؛ لأنَّ الكتاب فيه طَوام وهو شرحاً للبخاري؛  لكنْ على الإنسان أنْ يَحْرِصْ أنْ يَنْفَعَ نَفْسَهُ أَوَّلًا ومن ولَّاهُ  اللهُ أَمَانَتَهُ، وجِيرَانَهُ، وأَقَارِبهُ، ومَعَارِفَهُ، وجَماعتُهُ،  ثمَّ ينتشر علمُهُ بين النَّاس  ((ومَنْ دَلَّ على هُدَى؛ كانَ لهُ من الأجر مثل أُجُور من تَبِعَهُ)).  



الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله شرح كتاب العلم لأبي خيثمة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

102-
*العلم والأخلاق* كل من كان له وقوف على الأمم والأفراد في هذا العصر، علم أنه بحق أنه  يسمى عصر العلم، ولكنه يرى أنه مع ذلك يجب أن يسمى – بالنظر إلى تدهور  الأخلاق – اسما آخر.
 النفوس الأرضية تربة من شأنها أن تنبت الأخلاق الذميمة ما لم تسق بماء  الإيمان الطاهر، وتشرق عليها شمس العلم الديني الصحيح، وتهب عليها رياح  التذكير الحكيم.
 فأي أرض أمحلت من ذلك الماء، وحجب عنها شعاع تلك الشمس، وسدت عنها طرق  تلك الرياح، كان نباتها كما قال الملائكة عليهم السلام { أتجعل فيها من  يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء }. [ البقرة:30]


 *علم الرجال وأهميته*
  محاضرة لعبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الرحلة لتحقيق العلم* و كان نشاط الأئمة في ذلك آية في من الآيات ؛ فمن أمثلة ذلك: قال العراقي في شرح مقدمة ابن صلاح:  روينا عن مؤمل أنه قال: حدثني شيخ بهذا الحديث – يعني حديث فضائل القرآن  سورة سورة – فقلت للشيخ: من حدثك؟ فقال حدثني رجل بالمدائن وهو حي، فصرت  إليه، فقلت: من حدثك؟ فقال: حدثني شيخ بواسط، وهو حي؛ فصرت إليه، فقال:  حدثني شيخ بالبصرة، فصرت إليه، فقال:حدثني شيخ بعبادان، فصرت إليه، فأخذ  بيدي، فأدخلني بيتا، فإذا فيه قوم من المتصوفة ومعهم شيخ، فقال: هذا الشيخ  حدثني، فقلت يا شيخ من حدثك؟ فقال لم يحدثني أحد، ولكننا رأينا الناس قد  رغبوا عن القرآن، فوضعنا لهم هذا الحديث ليصرفوا قلوبهم إلى القرآن. لعل  هذا الرجل قطع نحو ثلاثة أشهر مسافرا لتحقيق رواية هذا الحديث الواحد.

*علم الرجال وأهميته*
محاضرة لعبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

104- *
قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله-
 في معرض حديثه عن فضل العلم :
 ( وقد ذكرنا مائتي دليل على فضل العلم وأهله في كتاب مفردفيا لها من مرتبة ما أعلاها،ومنقبة ما أجلها وأسناها،أن يكون المرء في حياته مشغولاً ببعض أشغاله،و في قبره وقد صار أشلاء متمزقة وأوصالاً متفرقة ، وصحف حسناته متزايدة، تملى فيها الحسنات كل وقت،وأعمال الخير،مهداة إليه من حيث لا يحتسب،تلك والله المكارم والغنائم،وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون،
وعليه يحسد الحاسدون، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم،وحقيق بمرتبة هذا شأنها أن تنفق نفائس الأنفاس عليهاويسبق السابقون إليها،وتوفر إليها الأوقات، وتتوجه نحوها الطلبات،فنسأل الله الذي بيده مفاتيح كل خيرأن يفتح علينا خزائن رحمته،ويجعلنا من أهل هذه الصفة بمنِّه وكرمه، وأصحاب هذه المرتبة يدعون عظماء في ملكوت السماء,كما قال بعض السلف من عَلِمَ وعَمِلَ وعَلَّمَ ، فذلك يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماء )

 طريق الهجرتين (512).*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

105- فوائد الحفظ :
للحفظ فوائد كثيرة منها :ـ
1 ـ بقاء المعلومات في الذهن .
2 ـ الاستفادة من الأوقات في تحصيل العلم زيادة على المحفوظ .
3 ـ استحضار المعلومات بكل يسر وسهولة .
4 ـ تظهر فائدة الحفظ ومنفعته في حالات منها : فقد الكتاب ، فقد الإضاءة ليلاً ، فقد البصر .
إن الحافظ يقدم على غيره ، وتظهر ميزته بين أهل العلم أنفسهم ،ولهذا قال صاحب الرحبية ـ لما ذكر الفروض المقدرة في كتاب الله ـ قال :
        والثلثان وهما التمام              فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام
قال البقري ـ على قوله " فكل حافظ إمام " ـ : أي مقدم على غيره ممن لم يكن مثله ، بأن كان أدون حفظاً ، أو لم يحفظ شيئاً .أ.هـ
وقال ابن غليون ـ في شرح البيت السابق ـ : اي مقتدى به مقدم على غيره ، فمن  جدّ وجد ، ومن فرش رقد ،ومن زرع حصد ،ومن كسل نال الهم ، والندم ،  والنكد.
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في مقدمة بلوغ المرام :" أما بعد فهذا مختصر يشمل على  أصول الأدلة الحديثية للأحكام الشرعية ، حررته تحريراً بالغاً ، ليصير من  يحفظه من بين أقرانه نابغاً.

الدليل إلى المتون العلمية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

106- **فَصْلُ كَيْفِيَّةِ الطَّلَبِ وَالتَّلَقِّيْ**
30- يَا مَنْ سَلَكْتَ طَرِيْقَ العِلْمِ مُجْتَهِدًا *** فَلْتَسْتَمِعْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ البَحْثَ وَالطَّلَبَا
31- خُذْ بِالأُصُوْلِ وَأَتْقِنْهَا فَإِنْ ثَبَتَتْ ******* بِضَبْطِهِ عِنْدَ شَيْخٍ فِيْ العُلَا رَغِبَا
33- لَا تَشْتَغِلْ بِتَفَارِيْقَ مُطَوَّلَةٍ ********** وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تُتْقِنِ الفَنَّ الَّذِيْ وَجَبَا
34- لَا تَنْتَقِلْ دُوْنَ مَا يَدْعُوْ لِمُخْتَصَرٍ ***** مِنْ بَعْدِ آخَرَ لَنْ تَكْسَبَ سِوَىْ نَصَبَا
35- قَيِّدْ فَوَائِدَ أَهْلِ العِلْمِ مُقْتَنِصًا ********* وَبِالضَّوَابِط  ِ فَاجْمَعْ كُلَّ مَا صَعُبَا
36- عَلَى طَرِيْقَةِ أَهْلِ العِلْمِ فَاعْنَ بِهَا *** فَهَيْ الصِّرَاطُ لِبَاغِيْ العِلْمِ قَدْ ضُرِبَا
37- فَقَدْ تَدَّرَجَ أَهْلُ العِلْمِ فِيْ كُتُبٍ ********* فَخُذْ بِمَا دَرَسُوْا أَنْعِمْ بِهَا كُتُبَا
38[ فَفِيْ البِدَايَةِ فِيْ التَّوْحِيْدِ خُذْ مَثَلًا ****** مَتْنَ الأُصُوْلِ لِشَيْخٍ أَحْرَزَ الرُّتُبَا
39- ثُمَّ القَوَاعِدَ ثُمَّ الكَشْفَ بَعْدَهُمَا **** خُذْ مِنْ نَصِيْبِكَ فِي التَّوْحِيْدِ مَا وَجَبَا
40- وَفِيْ الصِّفَاتِ فَخُذْ عَقِيْدَةً كُتِبَتْ ***** لأَهْلِ وَاسِطَ فَهْيَ العَذْبُ مُنْسَكِبَا
41- ثُمَّ اسْتَمِرَّ بِكُتْبِ الشَّيْخِ فِيْ صَعَدٍ ** مُسْتَبْطِئًا لَا تَكُنْ فِيْ العِلْمِ مُضْطَرِبَا

نظم الحلية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

107- 

*فضل العلم وصفة العالم الربَّاني* قال كُمَيْلُ بنُ زيادٍ: أخذ عليُّ بنُ أبي طالبٍ  بيدي، فأخرجني إلى ناحية الجبَّان، فلمَّا أصحرنا جلس ثمَّ تنفَّس، ثمَّ  قال: «يا كُمَيْلُ بنَ زيادٍ، القلوبُ أوعيةٌ، فخيرُها أوعاها للخير، احفظْ  ما أقول لك: الناسُ ثلاثةٌ: فعالِمٌ ربَّانيٌّ، ومتعلِّمٌ على سبيل نجاةٍ،  وهمَجٌ رعاعٌ أتباعُ كلِّ ناعقٍ، يميلون مع كلِّ ريحٍ، لم يستضيئوا بنور  العلم، ولم يلجئوا إلى ركنٍ وثيقٍ.
 العلمُ خيرٌ مِنَ المال، العلمُ يحرسك وأنت تحرس المالَ.
 العلمُ يزكو على العمل، والمالُ تنقصه النفقةُ، ومحبَّةُ العلم دينٌ يدانُ بها.
 العلمُ يُكْسِبُ العالِمَ الطاعةَ في حياته، وجميلَ الأحدوثة بعد موته، وصنيعةُ المال تزول بزواله.
 مات خُزَّانُ الأموال وهم أحياءٌ، والعلماءُ باقون ما بقي الدهرُ، أعيانُهم مفقودةٌ، وأمثالُهم في القلوب موجودةٌ.
 إنَّ هاهنا ـ وأشار بيده إلى صدرِه ـ علمًا لو أصبتُ  له حَمَلةً! بلى، أصبتُه لقِنًا غيرَ مأمونٍ عليه، يستعمل آلةَ الدين  للدنيا، يستظهر بحُجَجِ الله على كتابه، وبنِعَمِه على عباده، أو منقادًا  لأهل الحقِّ لا بصيرةَ له في إحيائه، يقتدح الشكُّ في قلبه بأوَّل عارضٍ من  شبهةٍ، لا ذا ولا ذاك، أو منهومًا باللذَّاتِ، سَلِسَ القيادِ للشهوات، أو  مُغْرًى بجمع الأموال والادِّخار، وليس مِن دعاة الدين، أقربُ شبهًا بهما  الأنعامُ السائمةُ، كذلك يموت العلمُ بموت حامليه.
 اللَّهمَّ بلى، لا تخلو الأرضُ مِن قائمٍ لله  بحُجَّةٍ، لئلَّا تبطل حُجَجُ اللهِ وبيِّناتُه، أولئك هم الأقلُّون عددًا،  الأعظمون عند الله قدرًا، بهم يدفع اللهُ عن حُجَجِه حتى يؤدُّوها إلى  نظرائِهم، ويزرعوها في قلوب أشباهِهم، هجم بهم العلمُ على حقيقة الأمر،  فاستلانوا ما استوعر منه المتفرِّقون، وأنِسُوا بما استوحش منه الجاهلون،  صحبوا الدنيا بأبدانٍ أرواحُها معلَّقةٌ بالمنظر الأعلى، أولئك خلفاءُ الله  في بلاده، ودعاتُه في دينه، هاه هاه ! شوقًا إلى رؤيتِهم، وأستغفر اللهَ  لي ولك... إذا شئتَ فقُمْ».

 [أخرجها أبو نعيم في «الحلية» (١/ ٧٩)، والخطيب في «الفقيه والمتفقِّه» (١/ ٤٩)]

منقول من موقع الشيخ فركوس

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

108- 
 توجيه لطلبة العلم 

 قال العلامة عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمهما الله تبارك وتعالى - :  بلغني أنكم اختلفتم في مسائل ، أدى إلى التنازع والجدال ، وليس هذا شأن طلاب الآخرة ؛ فاتقوا الله وتأدبوا بآداب العلم ، واطلبوا ثواب الله في تعلمه وتعليمه، وأتبعوا العلم بالعمل فإنه ثمرته ، والسبب في حصوله كما في الأثر : من عمل بما علم أورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم ؛ وكونوا متعاونين على البر والتقوى . ومن علامات إخلاص طالب العلم : أن يكون صموتاً عما لا يعنيه ، متذللاً لربه ، متواضعاً لعبادته ، متورعاً متأدباً ، لا يبالي ظهر الحق على لسانه أو لسان غيره ، لا ينتصر ولا يفخر ، ولا يحقد ولا يحسد ، ولا يميل به الهوى ولا يركن إلى زينة الدنيا .   الدرر السنية ٣٤٩/٤ .

منقول

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

109= ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴّﻢ - ﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ - :
 ” ﺇﺫﺍ ﻇﻔﺮﺕ ﺑﺮﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻭﻟﻲ  ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ،ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻟﻠﺪﻟﻴﻞ، ﻣﺤﻜﻢ ﻟﻪ، ﻣﺘﺒﻊ ﻟﻠﺤﻖ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻛﺎﻥ، ﻭﺃﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ، ﻭﻣﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ،  ﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺸﺔ ﻭﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﺍﻷﻟﻔﺔ ﻭﺇﻥ ﺧﺎﻟﻔﻚ؛ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳﺨﺎﻟﻔﻚ ﻭﻳﻌﺬﺭﻙ . ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻟﻢ  ﻳﺨﺎﻟﻔﻚ ﺑﻼ ﺣﺠﺔ ﻭﻳﻜﻔﺮﻙ ﺃﻭ ﻳﺒﺪﻋﻚ ﺑﻼ ﺣﺠﺔ، ﻭﺫﻧﺒﻚ : ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻚ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺧﻴﻤﺔ  ﻭﺳﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻣﻴﻤﺔ، ﻓﻼ ﺗﻐﺘﺮ ﺑﻜﺜﺮﺓ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺏ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻵﻻﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻟﻔﺔ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ؛ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺪﻟﻮﻥ  ﺑﺸﺨﺺ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ، ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻳﻌﺪﻝ ﻣﻞﺀ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ”.
  ﺇﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﻴﻦ  ( 1/308)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

110- *قال الشيخ المحدّث عبدالعزيز الراجحي حفظه الله
في مقدمة شرحه لثلاثة الأصول وأدلتها
للإمام المجدد محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمهُ الله :
قال حفظه الله :
( وهي من أوّل ما يبدأ به طالب العلم، فيما يتعلّق في العقيدة .
حيث يبدأ بدراسة
« الأصول الثلاثة ، والقواعد الأربع ، وكشف الشبهات »
ثم يترقى إلى
« كتاب التوحيد »
ثم
« العقيدة الواسطية » لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
ثم
« العقيدة الطحاوية »
ثم
« الحموية »*
*ثم « التدمرية »
ثم كتب السنة مثل
« السنة » للإمام أحمد » و « السنة » لإبنه عبدالله
و  « السنة » للخلال و « السنة » للبربهاري وغيرهم. )
منقول
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

111- س2/ ما هو رأيكم في قراءة طلاب العلم للجرائد؟


ج/  الجرائد هذه  فيها ما ينفع وفيها ما يضر، فهي بحسب الحال، إذا كان  يطلع على  أشياء  تنفعه في دينه أو في الأخبار أو فيما حوله ليكون على بينة، هذا طيب   لا  بأس به، أما إذا كانت ستشغله على طلب العلم أو يقرأ جريدة يبقى فيها  ساعة،   والكتاب ما يصبر عليه ساعة، هذه ليست من سيما أهل العلم.

*سلسلة رفع أسئلة وجهت للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله .*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آمين وإياكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ محمد بازمول حفظه الله تعالى:
 واعلم أنه ليس المراد بالفقه في الدين كثرة علمك بالمسائل ، أو كثرة الحديث 
 إنما المراد بالفقه في الدين : تعظيم الله تعالى في  قلب المسلم ، وخشيته ، بحيث إذا ما بلغك أن هذا حكم الله ، وأن هذا شرع  الله ، سارعت إلى تصديقه ، والإيمان به ؛ وبادرت إلى العمل به ، هذا هو  الفقه في الدين ..
 ولذلك قد تجد إنسانا أقرب إلى العامة ، ولكنه فقيه  في الدين ، بمعنى أنه يعظم الله ، ويعظم شرع الله ، ويعظم ما جاء عن الله  وعن رسوله إذا ما بلغه أن هذا حكم الله سارع إلى تصديقه واعتقاده ، وبادر  إلى العمل به .
 وقد تجد  إنسانا كثير المعلومات ، كثير المسائل ، كثير الرواية ، ولكن لا يعظم أمر  الله ولا يعظم شرع الله ، فهذا ليس ممن أراد الله به خيرا ، لأنه لم يفقه  حقيقة أمر الدين " .
 رسالة [الهمة في طلب العلم ص 37]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

صحيح البخاري * »*   كتاب العلم * »*  باب ما ذكر في ذهاب موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم في البحر إلى الخضر  | 


*مسألة:* 




* 74* *حدثني* *محمد بن غرير الزهري*  *قال حدثنا*  *يعقوب بن إبراهيم*  *قال حدثني*  *أبي*  *عن*  *صالح*  *عن*  *ابن شهاب*  *حدثه أن*  *عبيد الله بن عبد الله*  *أخبره عن*  *ابن عباس*  *أنه تمارى هو* *والحر بن قيس بن حصن الفزاري*  *في صاحب* *موسى*  *قال* *ابن عباس*  *هو* *خضر*  *فمر بهما*  *أبي بن كعب*  *فدعاه* *ابن عباس*  *فقال إني تماريت أنا وصاحبي هذا في صاحب* *موسى*  *الذي سأل* *موسى*  *السبيل* *إلى لقيه هل سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر شأنه قال نعم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسل**م يقول* *بينما* *موسى*  *في ملإ من* *بني إسرائيل*  *جاءه رجل فقال هل تعلم أحدا أعلم منك قال* *موسى*  *لا* *فأوحى الله عز وجل إلى* *موسى*  *بلى عبدنا* *خضر*  *فسأل* *موسى*  *السبيل* *إليه فجعل الله له الحوت آية وقيل له إذا فقدت الحوت فارجع فإنك ستلقاه وكان يتبع أثر الحوت في البح**ر فقال* *لموسى*  *فتاه* *أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره* *قال ذلك ما كنا نبغي فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا* *فوجدا* *خضرا*  *فكان من شأنهما الذي قص الله عز وجل في كتابه* 




الحافظ
*قوله : ( باب ما ذكر في ذهاب* *موسى*  *في البحر إلى* *الخضر*  * )* *هذا الباب معقود للترغيب في احتمال المشقة في طلب العلم ; لأن ما يغتبط به تحتمل المشقة فيه ; 
ولأن* *موسى*  *عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يمنعه بلوغه من السيادة المحل الأعلى من طلب العلم وركوب البر والبحر لأج**له ، فظهر بهذا مناسبة هذا الباب لما قبله .

ثم قال :
وفي الحديث جواز التجادل في العلم إذا كان بغير تعنت ،
والرجوع إلى أهل العلم عند التنازع ،
والعمل بخبر الواحد الصدوق ،
وركوب البحر في طلب العلم بل في طلب الاستكثار منه ، 
ومشروعية حمل الزاد في السفر ،
ولزوم التواضع في كل حال ، 
ولهذا حرص موسى  على الالتقاء بالخضر  عليهما السلام وطلب التعلم منه تعليما لقومه أن يتأدبوا بأدبه ، وتنبيها لمن زكى نفسه أن يسلك مسلك التواضع .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

114- قال الخطابي

(15) [باب الاغتباط في العلم والحكمة]
25/73 قال أبو عبد الله: حدثنا الحميدي قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثني  إسماعيل بن أبي خالد قال: سمعت قيس بن أبي حازم قال: سمعت عبد الله بن  مسعود قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين: رجل آتاه  الله مالا فسلط على هلكته في الحق، ورجل آتاه الله الحكمة فهو يقضي بها  ويعلمها).
والحسد هاهنا معناه شدة الحرص والرغبة، كنى بالحسد عنهما لأنهما سبب الحسد والداعي له، ونفس الحسد محرم محظور.
وأخبرني أبو عمر، عن أبي العباس أحمد بن يحيى قال: الحسد: أن تتمنى مال أخيك وتحب فقره وهو محظور، والمنافسة: 
أن تتمنى مثل ماله من غير أن يفتقر وهو مباح.
قال الله تعالى: {ولا تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض} الآية. ثم قال: {واسئلوا الله من فضله}.
ومعنى الحديث: التحريض والترغيب في تعلم العلم والتصدق بالمال.  وقد قيل: إن هذا إنما هو تخصيص لإباحة نوع من الحسد وإخراج له عن جملة ما  حظر منه، كما رخص في نوع من الكذب وإن كانت جملته محظورة، كقوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (إن الكذب لا يحل إلا في ثلاث: الرجل يكذب في الحرب، والرجل  يصلح بين اثنين، ويحدث أهله فيكذبها، أي يترضاها)، ومعنى قوله: لا حسد، أي  لا إباحة لشيء من نوع الحسد إلا فيما كان هذا سبيله.
ووجه الحديث هو المعنى الأول.

قلت أبو خزيمة - سمعت شيخنا أبا عبدالله بن رسلان حفظه الله يقول 

الحسد كره النعمة عند أخيك وإلم تتمنى زوالها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

116-
محمد بن عمر بازمول
 ليست المشكلة في العزو إلى كتب المخالفين أو  أصحاب البدع، إنما المشكلة في اعتمادها ودلالة الناس لها، وإيهامهم أنها  كتب معتمدة موثوقة يرجع إليها.
 وإلا فإننا ننقل عن كتابات بعض  الكفار ونعزو إليهم و لا ضير في ذلك معهم، فإن كونهم كفاراً يميز أننا لا  نعتمدهم، وإنما المشكلة في أهل البدع وما يخشى من توهم العامي والمبتدي أن  الباحث بعزوه إليهم يعتمدهم ويقبلهم!
 ولذلك على طالب العلم أن ينتبه لهذه القضية ، واقترح أن يجعل له طريقة تميز ذلك!
 والله المستعان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

117- وقال الشافعي رحمه الله: حق على طلبة العلم بلوغ غاية جهدهم في الاستكثار من العلم، والصبر على كل عارض دون طلبه، وإخلاص النية لله في إدراك علمه نصاً واستنباطاً، والرغبة إلى الله تعالى في العون عليه.
وقال الربيع: لم أر الشافعي آكلاً بنهار ولا نائماً بليل لاشتغاله بالتصنيف، ومع ذلك فلا يحمل نفسه من ذلك فوق طاقتها كيلا تسأم ويمل، فربما نفرت نفرة لا يمكنه تداركها، بل يكون أمره في ذلك قصداً، وكل إنسان أبصر بنفسه.
*كتاب : آداب العلماء والمتعلمين
المؤلف : الحسين ابن المنصور اليمني*

----------

